# The moving adventures of DaveNV (super long, with pictures)



## DaveNV (Jul 4, 2020)

Good Morning, Tuggers!  It seems forever since I've had any time to share my life-changing adventures with everyone, but it seems right to take a few minutes now and update things.

1.  First things first:  We are now located in Mesquite, Nevada.  The move from Washington can only be described as an ordeal, but we made it through.  Not without a few scrapes and bumps, sore muscles, bone-tired bodies, and many sleep-deprived nights. But we got it done.  We had sorted and tossed and given away an awful lot of stuff, but at the end, we still filled a 26-foot truck to the gills - and there was still leftover stuff to dispose of.  We still ended up moving things that will be disposed of here in Nevada.  I am NOT going to move all this again.  But the important part:  We're here.

2.  Our pets made the trip really well.  I had rented a minivan to transport the two dogs, the cat, and my husband Jeff* to Nevada more easily.  I was worried about all of them being comfortable, but I needn't have worried.  Kona, the younger dog, is nearly blind, and has seizures when he gets outside his comfort zone.  Trips to the Vet or Groomer results in multiple seizures, and days of the poor guy walking into walls.  Not this time - he had no seizures at all.  They all came through just fine.

3.  The house in Mesquite is really pleasant, albeit too small.  It's a rental, and we knew going in that it was smaller than what we needed, but it's going to work out fine, while we test-drive living here.

4.  The house in Washington is cleaned, freshly-painted, and will be going on the market this coming week.  Real Estate agents are working on the listing details, and they have all the keys.  It's all in their hands now.  Cross your fingers for a quick sale.  The market there is on fire right now, so we have very high hopes.

5.  I am absolutely exhausted.  This is why:

I picked up the rental truck and a flatbed car transport trailer on Tuesday, June 23rd, and the minivan two hours later.  We loaded the truck until Thursday morning, loaded Jeff's car on the transport trailer, then hit the road.  (For any map fans out there, we left from Mount Vernon, Washington, southbound on I-5, then to I-90, I-82, I-84, and finally I-15.  We drove across Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Utah, a corner of Arizona, and finally into Nevada, a trip of about 1300 miles.)



My nephew, a commercial truck driver, took a few days off work, and drove the truck with car trailer for us.

  

Plans were to drive to Twin Falls, Idaho, the first day, and stay over in a motel.  We made it as far as Umatilla, Oregon.  (We learned a fully-loaded truck like that does well on flat ground, but it has zero power on hills - and there are a LOT of hills along that road.  Dropping from 60-70mph on flat ground to climb every single hill at 25mph really slowed us down.  We slept in Umatilla, then hit the road Friday morning.  We finally passed through Twin Falls on the second night.  (So much for that motel reservation!)  By that time we were starting to feel a time crunch, so we toughed it out, and drove the rest of the way to Mesquite, arriving at 5:30AM on Saturday.  While my husband and nephew slept in a local motel, I met with the owners of the rental house, to go over house details, and to collect the keys.

We started unloading the rental truck at the house by mid-afternoon Saturday.  It took till 1:30AM Sunday to finish.  Back to the motel for a second sleep, and we were back at the house by 9:00AM Sunday morning to set up Jeff and the pets in the house.  At 11:00AM my nephew and I left for Las Vegas with the empty truck and trailer, and the minivan.  We dropped the truck and trailer at the rental lot, then drove the minivan to the Las Vegas airport.  We turned that in, grabbed a quick bite of lunch, and boarded an Allegiant flight to Bellingham, Washington that afternoon.  Nephew's wife picked us up at the Bellingham airport, and drove us to nephew's home.  I visited with them and my sister (who had moved from my home to her son's home - she had been living with us, but opted not to move to Nevada with us.) I climbed into the pickup I'd purchased to assist with the cleanup of the Washington house, and I drove back to Mount Vernon, Washington, and checked into another motel for two nights.  (Are you exhausted yet?  It's not over...)

I was at my Washington house first thing Monday morning, June 29, to meet carpet installers.  As part of getting my house ready to sell, I had new carpeting installed.  While they were doing their thing, I continued to do final things around the property.  The carpet was done Monday afternoon (they did a fantastic job!) but the house was a mess.  I had no idea that carpet pads acquired such dirt and crud in them!  Everything needed to be cleaned again.  So I then spent the rest of Monday, and most of Tuesday re-cleaning the already-cleaned house.  By Tuesday night, it was sparkling.  On Wednesday morning, I finished sweeping out the garage, and loading the pickup for that final run to the dump, then met with the real estate sales agent at the house, went over all the last details he needs to know to properly sell the house, and I handed him the door keys.



I drove the pickup to the dump and offloaded the final pile of stray boxes, leftover cleaning supplies, and whatever - and I was done with it.  I drove the pickup to the dealership where I'd purchased it, and sold it back to them for nearly what I'd paid, (a prearranged deal with them.)  They gave me a ride to my house, where my car was waiting for me, stuffed to its limits with the leftovers that hadn't fit into the rental truck.  I waved goodbye to the house for the last time, and headed off to take care of last minute errands.  I stayed over that last night with close friends, and left Mount Vernon for Mesquite early Thursday morning.

I made it to Twin Falls, Idaho, in record time, (It's amazing how much faster a BMW with a twin-turbo high performance engine goes, than a loaded 26-foot truck towing a trailer with a car on it...)  I checked into a nice motel for one final night, and spent the evening with Tugger @Passepartout and his lovely wife.



We enjoyed a relaxing evening seeing the amazing sites in and around Twin Falls,



and I was back at the motel and asleep almost before dark. I got up early, climbed into my car for the final leg, and headed out. I arrived in Mesquite for the last of this ordeal at lunchtime Friday, July 3rd. We unloaded the car, and that, as they say, was that. I had a great night's sleep and now I get to start the "What's in THIS box?" unpacking part.



Would I do it again?  Yes.  Would I do it differently?  Yes.  I would have gotten rid of everything I owned, grabbed my toothbrush, and headed out the door.  We moved a lot of things that were important to us, but there is also a lot of stuff we will never, ever use.  As we unpack, I am going to sort things (again!) and if it isn't something we absolutely need, it's going away.  We simply do not need all this stuff.  If we'd moved everything, without throwing away anything, we'd have needed two trucks.  It's ridiculous.  We have minimal furniture - most everything we moved was in boxes.  Lots and LOTS of boxes...

Major lesson learned:  A truck rental reservation is not really a truck rental reservation.  I had a very specific timeline to get all this done, and keeping to the schedule was critical.  I had a 26-foot truck reserved with U-Haul for OVER A MONTH before the pick-up date, which was Tuesday, June 23 at 3:00PM.  They called me at 5:00PM on Monday, June 22nd, (less than 24 hours before), to tell me they did not have a 26-foot truck for me.  They wanted to give me a 20-foot truck and a U-Haul trailer, which they said was to make up the difference in space.  I was outraged, incredibly pissed off, and astounded that they could just change things at the last minute like that.  I asked, in thinly-veiled, QUITE angry tones, exactly how they expected me to drive a truck, tow a trailer, AND tow a flatbed auto transport trailer all with the same truck?  Crickets.  After about ten seconds, the jerk said, "This is what we're offering you.  Take it or leave it."  (Yes, he said that.)  I repeated my question.  And he repeated his answer.  And then he said, "If you really think you need a 26-foot truck, and you want it THAT BAD, you'll have to drive to Spokane, Washington, to pick it up.  That's where the closest one is."  I said that Spokane was 350 miles from where I was, and there was no way I was going to do that.  He repeated his first comment, and said, "This 20-foot truck is what I have for you.  Do you want it or not?" I told him that was absolutely not going to work for me, and I hung up the phone.  What an a$$hole!!!  (I will never deal with U-Haul again.  Renter beware.)

I gave myself time to calm down, and started making calls.  Penske Truck rental to the rescue.  Not only did they guarantee me a 26-foot truck and an auto transport trailer, but they had it available by 2:00PM on Tuesday, an hour before the U-Haul was supposed to be ready.  (They brought it in from out of the area, at their own expense - U-Haul refused to do that.)  I negotiated the price with them, and still paid several hundred dollars more than I'd have paid for the U-Haul, but I got the truck I needed, and it only had 1800 miles on it - nearly brand new.  My nephew was really happy with it.  Other than the slow-on-hills thing, which I hear is common for all rental trucks, it was a fine vehicle.

So, at the end of this very, very long ordeal, we are here.  Next steps are to unpack and set up the Mesquite rental house, buy some furniture, get the Washington home sold, and start the house hunting process here in Nevada.  I'm still a bit sleep deprived, but thrilled I don't have another day or two or three behind the wheel of the car.  I'm kind of done with long drives for awhile.

Meanwhile, it's sunny, dry, and beautiful in Mesquite.  Washington was pouring rain, gray, and cold when I left.  Poetic justice, for sure.  Now, to see what the next adventure will be...  

Thanks for helping me through this process!

Dave


* Yes, now that we're both retired, I can publicly confirm the information that some of you have already asked me:  Yes, I'm gay.  My husband Jeff and I have been together for 22 years, and were married in California in 2008.  I apologize to anyone who may feel they were misled all these years.  It was not due to any sort of deception.  I chose the non-gender "spouse" term specifically to use here as a way to protect his privacy at his work.  There are only three Costco's north of Seattle, and only one Head Refund Cashier in each warehouse.  He would have been very easy to find.  He doesn't participate on Tug, and I didn't want him to be put into any kind of awkward position by someone who may have had an agenda.  Now that he's retired from Costco, it doesn't matter.  I don't like withholding information from anyone, but this knowledge is something you can't UNsay to someone.  If anyone wants to have a conversation about this, send me a private message, and we can discuss it offline.  Thanks.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 4, 2020)

*Pass the popcorn!*

Good to hear from you Dave!


----------



## Cornell (Jul 4, 2020)

@DaveNV  We missed you!!!!!  Onward to big & better things.  And glad the worst is behind you.  

From what I know about you on TUG, it's hard for me to imagine you getting angry.  But glad to know you are human like the rest of us.  

I will be anxious to hear about Mequite as you settle in, as moving to the desert is a mid-range goal for me.

XOXOXO


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2020)

@DaveNV  Thanks for the detailed description and the pictures (especially like the one of you and Jim   ). I know you are anxious to unpack and get settled, but you can take your time as long as you have something to sleep on, and something to eat off of.


----------



## klpca (Jul 4, 2020)

Congratulations Dave and Jeff! Glad that you are on this side of the adventure.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 4, 2020)

@DaveNV Congrats on your move! Although it must feel like a lifetime, this seems like you accomplished a lot in a short period of time. Glad you and Jeff made it safely. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures in your new town.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 4, 2020)

@DaveNV - I started to send this privately as you requested, but I think everyone here will agree with the following.

You sir are one of the pillars of TUG.  Your contributions here are equal parts meaningful, insightful, helpful, uplifting, and I look forward to your posts!
I hope things work out for y'all in Nevada and you become our expert on yet another part of the U.S.!


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome to Nevada! Glad you made it safely. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 4, 2020)

It’s great to hear from you again, Dave! I’m glad your ordeal is finally over and hope you and Jeff love Nevada!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome back, ol' Friend. Been kinda lonesome around here without our daily 'DaveNV' fix. It was a true pleasure spending an evening with you- EVERYONE ELSE HERE, he's a REALLY nice guy!- When there's a TUG get-together in S. Nevada, count us in! Happy unpacking and pitching!

Jim

Oh, and Happy Homecoming and Independence Day from one Veteran to another!


----------



## lockewong (Jul 4, 2020)

@DaveNV, I loved hearing about your trials and tribulations.  Much like WinniWoman, you have guided and advised us on so much.  You and I had a connection in that my husband is from the Seattle area and I have a San Francisco Bay Area background.  Congratulations!  What an adventure.  Take a breath and enjoy your vastly different climate and start enjoying your retirement.  You deserve everything for which you worked.  I want to hear about this next chapter when you catch your breath.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 4, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> They gave me a ride to my house, where my car was waiting for me, stuffed to its limits with the leftovers that hadn't fit into the rental truck.


Based on the photo of the back of that Penske truck, it looks like there was still a lot of room in there. When we moved from Ohio to Florida, we used the service that Penske up sells you to after you go through the rental process. Three guys showed up to pack out truck (even though we only paid for two). The packed that thing full! Floor to ceiling, front to back, not a single cubic foot of free space. We still had to stuff things in the trunk and back seat of our car.

Tip: Hopefully you took out full insurance on the truck. We are so happy we did. While we didn't have an issue or think we caused any damage, they sent a huge laundry list, with photos, of everything that was busted and scratched. I know I didn't cause the damage, so I don't know what kind of scam is going on there. Hopefully you took  good photos and video when you droped it off.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 4, 2020)

Glad to hear that the move is over and done with in spite of the jerk at U haul. Best of luck in selling your house quickly and finding a great new place to call home!
Joan


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 4, 2020)

So glad you, Jeff and the pets now have the move behind you. Enjoy the 4th and congratulate yourselves on your accomplishment!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jul 4, 2020)

Hope you enjoy Mesquite and find the home of your dreams! Thanks for taking us along on the ride.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

I was thinking about you doing all that work while I was relaxing on the lanai.  

I’m glad everything worked out in the end. I know your an old moving pro but it always seems something happens and all that work is never fun. So glad that part is all behind you.

Now you can take your time and go through your stuff one last time to really decide what you want or need to keep. I know I would have liked to keep some items but it just wasn’t practical so my time crunch helped me.

The 4th will be a good day for you and Jeff (your husband has a great name BTW) to take some time to enjoy and appreciate what you two just did. What you two did wasn’t any different that what my wife and I did, it just wasn’t over an ocean. It’s a big change and I’m sure you two are ready for it. Keep us updated.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your adventures in moving. It reminded me of our move 5 years ago from Sacramento to Costa Mesa. We did it in several trips towing the uHaul trailer because I have a pickup, then stowing “stuff” in a storage container. If I never have to drive I5 down the central valley again it will be too soon. Neat idea to negotiate the pickup with a dealership. 

I call my truck Obama because I bought it new in 2009 using the clunker rebate, trading in a 1991 Ford F250 that I couldn’t pay someone to take off my hands, what a deal $4500 trade value.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## geoand (Jul 4, 2020)

Dave, missed your leaving & had to check here to see what happened. I am happy for you & look forward to seeing posts from you


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 4, 2020)

YAY!  So glad you guys are safe and sound in your new spot.  Looking forward to hearing about the house hunting.  <3


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 4, 2020)

Congrats to you and Jeff. Your story about Uhaul reminded me of similar problems with them when we were moving from Roseburg to Salem on a Friday night.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 4, 2020)

Missed you my friend, Jeff please take care of DaveNV.
Hopefully, you can relax and chill. You can now take that drink and enjoy that 100 degrees weather in Nevada. Remember it is Dry Heat. LOL.

DaveNV, my Godson, drove from Seattle for a new job at San Diego State University a couple of years ago. In a Penske truck with his car in tow. He said never again.

Please relax and chill. 
Remember to Stay Safe and enjoy the Fourth of July.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 4, 2020)

Congratulations on your move and best of luck for the future!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome to Nevada, Dave & Jeff. I look forward to meeting both of you in person when we can arrange for a TUG get-together in the Las Vegas area. Having made a similar journey from Washington state to Nevada in a Penske rental truck following our son, who was driving our van, I know what you went through. It's brutal at the time, but so worth it after everything is put away and you've had lots of rest!  Enjoy!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 4, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Would I do it differently?  Yes.  I would have gotten rid of everything I owned, grabbed my toothbrush, and headed out the door.



When I moved from my house to the CCRC I did exactly that.  It was a cakewalk.  All I had to do was buy new stuff and schedule delivery times.  Amazingly I had everything set up to be delivered between 9 am and Noon on a specific day and it came off without a hitch...

George


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 4, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I call my truck Obama because I bought it new in 2009 using the clunker rebate, trading in a 1991 Ford F250 that I couldn’t pay someone to take off my hands, what a deal $4500 trade value.


That's funny!  I bought a Honda Pilot in the summer of 2009, and I called it the Obama-mobile!    Same deal, traded in an old vehicle that qualified for the Cash for Clunkers program.

Kurt


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 4, 2020)

Congratulations to you both on your successful move to Nevada. This native Washington Girl is a little sad about the move because I had hoped our paths might cross at one of our mutually owned WorldMark resorts in the NW. We don’t get down to Mesquite too often (like never!)


----------



## easyrider (Jul 4, 2020)

What a trip ! New places, new adventures. Glad you guys made it.

Bill


----------



## amycurl (Jul 4, 2020)

What a saga! And I've always found that purging is a two-phrase process--which you are discovering. The purge before you move, and the purge as you unpack. Both are valuable, and both are necessary! 

And I apologize if I've ever mis-gendered your spouse. I, too, tend to use the gender-neutral "spouse", mostly because I find the gendered terms for spouse come loaded with a bunch of out-of-date gender-role-stereotypes. 

Congrats to you both! I hope the adjustment of living in NV--and living *without* your sister--goes smoothly in the next few months.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 4, 2020)

Even your mis-adventures sound awesome (ok, not the part dealing with the U-haul guy, that was sucky and reminded me of a reservation I once had for a 12 passenger van with plans to leave at 6am to take a bunch of kids to WDW and a certain rental car company which I subsequently blocked from my memory).

Wishing you and Jeff many years of happiness in your new locale!

And to chalk up strange but true stories, I’m currently in the car traveling on the I-90 from Spokane to Seattle. This is just a visit but if I were house hunting there your adorable house would be a gem! Hope you get the quick sale you’re wishing  for...a family member in the area had four offers only three days after going on the market.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 4, 2020)

Dave I was so excited to read that you made it! I must admit I was exhausted reading it, though! I don’t know how you did it! I definitely would have done it a little differently - like hiring a moving company for one thing! Lol!

But- hey- the important thing is you are where you want to be with your husband ( gee- that was a surprise!) and I wish you all the best as you get settled in and begin your new adventure.

BTW- your home in Washington is lovely and I am sure it will sell quickly based on what you said about the market there.

Your rental house is just as I imagined it. Take it from me- the rental house we were in was really small (and old and awkward) but moving into it confirmed that we did a pretty good job of downsizing since our new house is also small ( but laid out well and modern).

So you have a good plan. As you go through the boxes toss what you don’t need or use right away. Don’t put it away. This way you will be nice and ready when you buy your dream home and it will be much easier.

Can’t wait to hear more about your journey!


----------



## geekette (Jul 4, 2020)

....My husband Jeff and I have been together for 22 years, and were married in California in 2008.  I apologize to anyone who may feel they were misled all these years. 

Misled?  Nope.  I am happy for anyone happily married, and thrilled that it was possible 22 years ago!!  I won't again refer to your wife; sorry about that, Jeff!   I don't ever have a problem with private things remaining private for whatever reasons or no reasons.  

Welcome to a new chapter in a new place.   I hope you both get settled into happy life quickly.

Nothing worth doing comes easily, but, now the hard part is over!  The old place will sell quickly and no long drawn out drama on it.   I'm sure of it.

go.  rest and enjoy!


----------



## PamMo (Jul 4, 2020)

Dave, congrats on getting the move over with! I'm amazed you got it all done during Covid - you're one of my new heroes! We thought we'd be settled into a new home in AZ or NV by now, but the Coronavirus blew up all of our plans. We have to get family settled into Brazil and Croatia first. But, you give me hope!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 4, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Dave, congrats on getting the move over with! I'm amazed you got it all done during Covid - you're one of my new heroes! We thought we'd be settled into a new home in AZ or NV by now, but the Coronavirus blew up all of our plans. We have to get family settled into Brazil and Croatia first. But, you give me hope!



Thanks!  We did everything externally with masks, hand sanitizer, and lots of social distancing. It was a challenge, but it can be done.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## moonstone (Jul 4, 2020)

Glad you and all your stuff made it down to Nevada with no major problems. All the best in your new location, enjoy the heat! We will stay tuned for the adventures of the house purchase. 
Too bad about the U-Haul -they are famous for that trick here in Ontario too. Our DD moved apartments every year of her 6 years of university and we had trouble getting U-Haul to give us what we booked and eventually gave up on them. Luckily she didn't need one quite as big as you needed but they always had some excuse as to why we had to settle on a smaller one or a later pick-up time. U-Haul used to be, and maybe still is, quite famous for poorly maintained vehicles.  Their trucks are usually all registered in Arizona to avoid strict mechanical inspections.

~Diane


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your moving adventure with us, Dave. Reading it, I literally re-lived my Retirement move from Minnesota to Colorado two and half years ago. So many similarities, head aches, miles, surprises and boxes with stuff you don’t need any more. Enjoy your retirement, have a great life with Jeff at Mesquite, NV.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 5, 2020)

@DaveNV   Thanks for updating us about your move and for the big coming out story! What a surprise. I like you even more now that I know you are gay! Sorry I referred to Jeff as your wife. No problem with keeping it a secret for Jeff. I am happy that you and Jeff have retired and are starting your new life in Mesquite.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 5, 2020)

We have a trip to Vegas coming up in September. 9/9-10/3. Hoping to do a side trip to Flagstaff, Sedona, Indio or South Shore for part of the time. The only thing we have scheduled at this point is the Nevada Northern Railway Great Basin Star Train tour up in Ely, NV on the 11th. Planning this trip is still a work in progress. If you and Jeff feel like driving to Vegas it would be great to get together. I'll pm you with my number when I get our plans finalized.

Congratulations on the move!


----------



## Brett (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for the update

_"We simply do not need all this stuff."     _I have to keep remembering this


----------



## Dori (Jul 5, 2020)

Cheers to you both!  Enjoy the next chapter in your lives, as you settle in Nevada!

Dori


----------



## presley (Jul 5, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Yes, now that we're both retired, I can publicly confirm the information that some of you have already asked me: Yes, I'm gay.


When I read that first part where you mentioned your husband, I thought... "Oh, I didn't know Dave was polyamorous." 


DaveNV said:


> I chose the non-gender "spouse" term specifically to use here as a way to protect his privacy at his work.


It's so funny that I always thought you were talking about your wife if you never said wife. Maybe it's all the replies from other that said wife that stuck in my mind. At any rate, yes, we all have to be careful when mentioning too many things that make it easy for randoms on the internet to find us in real life. Of course, now, you've shown us a picture of your home. 

Boy, I am glad you shared this moving experience. It really puts stuff into perspective of what we really need to take with us. When we moved into our current home 20 years ago, the moving company that we hired didn't show up and didn't return our calls that day. We ended up getting a Uhaul and doing it ourselves, but our move was in the same city, so a bit easier to deal with than yours. We still to this day have stuff in boxes in the garage that we moved here back then. I love to throw stuff out, but my husband has some hoarding tendencies and I often have to throw out stuff when he isn't around. I feel like I don't want to bring anything with me when we do our next move, other than whatever my dogs need.


----------



## JanT (Jul 5, 2020)

Whoo Hoo!!!  You made it!  Congratulations to you and your hubby!!  That was quite an adventure you had getting there but you made it and I'm so happy for y'all!!  Mesquite is a really nice area!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 5, 2020)

moonstone said:


> Too bad about the U-Haul -they are famous for that trick here in Ontario too.



I also had a bad experience with a U-Haul reservation.  Had to switch to Penske and they were great...

George


----------



## Glynda (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow!  What a journey!  Congratulations on you and Jeff pulling it off and beginning to settle in. How great that your adored fur-babies made the trip without incident!

Having moved into 21 houses over the years, our experience has been that it wasn’t as hard to part with things if we got into the boxes right away while the moving memory was fresh.  If they got put aside, into the attic or basement, which hubby was wont to do, we were less likely to ever get back to them. During this stay at home time, I‘ve been cleaning out room by room. The day we dropped a lot of stuff off at Goodwill, I felt so much lighter to no longer be owned BY them!  There wasn’t a thing among them that we needed. How did I ever end up with three bundt pans and two bundt mini-cake/cup-cake pans???? 

Speaking of feeling so much lighter, you must feel that also by finally being able to acknowledge that your spouse is your husband. It’s easy to understand your valid reasons for that lack of clarification until now. Just know that you are dear to us here and I look forward to reading many more of the adventures of Jeff and Dave! 

Glynda


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @DaveNV  We missed you!!!!!  Onward to big & better things.  And glad the worst is behind you.
> 
> From what I know about you on TUG, it's hard for me to imagine you getting angry.  But glad to know you are human like the rest of us.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Laura. I am not quick to anger, but it does happen.  In this case, I'd been relying on the plans to go forward without issue, and then at the last minute they kicked me in the gut like that - it just shoved me over the edge.  What angered me the most was the guy's complete disregard for what I had reserved.  He just didn't care.  When I asked how I was expected to pull two trailers 1300 miles with the same truck, he offered nothing at all.  Not even a "Gosh, I guess that would be a problem, wouldn't it?"  Nothing.  Then his "Take it or leave it" comment really got to me.  Others have since said U-Haul is known for this sort of treatment, but it was my first time experiencing it.  And I now know it will be the last.  I won't try renting from them again. 

I'll be posting more about Mesquite as we go forward.  There is a whole new life experience waiting for us here. We're excited!

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 5, 2020)

@Glynda. 21 houses?
_21?

wow!_


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @DaveNV  Thanks for the detailed description and the pictures (especially like the one of you and Jim   ). I know you are anxious to unpack and get settled, but you can take your time as long as you have something to sleep on, and something to eat off of.



Thanks!  It was a very nice time spent with Jim and his wife.  Thoroughly delightful people.  I was so out of practice, being social again felt great.  They are wonderful people with a great home in a really nice town - what's not to like?  (Don't tell him I said that.  He gets needy.  LOL!)

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 5, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks!  It was a very nice time spent with Jim and his wife.  Thoroughly delightful people.  I was so out of practice, being social again felt great.  They are wonderful people with a great home in a really nice town - what's not to like?  (Don't tell him I said that.  He gets needy.  LOL!)
> 
> Dave


My lips are sealed.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @DaveNV - I started to send this privately as you requested, but I think everyone here will agree with the following.
> 
> You sir are one of the pillars of TUG.  Your contributions here are equal parts meaningful, insightful, helpful, uplifting, and I look forward to your posts!
> I hope things work out for y'all in Nevada and you become our expert on yet another part of the U.S.!



Thanks very much!  I sincerely appreciate your kind words.  I have always tried to be the kind of friend to others that I wanted for myself.  Some days it works out. 

I hope to learn and share a lot about this part of the country.  I've visited around here many times, but it'll be nice living here year-round, to experience things in different seasons.  It's blistering hot here right now, which I expected, but going forward that will start to change, and things will become very interesting.  I'm looking forward to learning how to live here. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm blushing. Can you tell?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Based on the photo of the back of that Penske truck, it looks like there was still a lot of room in there. When we moved from Ohio to Florida, we used the service that Penske up sells you to after you go through the rental process. Three guys showed up to pack out truck (even though we only paid for two). The packed that thing full! Floor to ceiling, front to back, not a single cubic foot of free space. We still had to stuff things in the trunk and back seat of our car.
> 
> Tip: Hopefully you took out full insurance on the truck. We are so happy we did. While we didn't have an issue or think we caused any damage, they sent a huge laundry list, with photos, of everything that was busted and scratched. I know I didn't cause the damage, so I don't know what kind of scam is going on there. Hopefully you took  good photos and video when you droped it off.



Thanks, Jeremy.  The photo was deceiving, since the leftover space was above things like flat screen TV sets and such, that we didn't want to stack anything heavy on top of.  The things that didn't make it into the truck were the fragile things that needed a softer transport touch.  Artwork and family treasures and such.  No furniture or anything was left out.  The rest was cleaning supplies and vacuum cleaners, and so forth, that were needed at the old house, as we got it ready to turn over to the real estate agents.  

By the time we got to the back wall of loading the truck, I was just "done with it."  It's funny - I moved so often in the military all those years, I kind of know how I think and would do things.  This was a very different experience, moving after seventeen years in the same house.  My sister and husband both had very different perspectives on how to pack, how to load, and deciding what was important.  Rather challenging, at times.

Penske was great with the truck turn-in process.  The agent was impressed at how perfect things were, no complaints, and I don't expect to get billed for damage, since there wasn't any.  The truck was nearly new, just 1800 miles on it when we started, so any scuffs would have been noticeable.  I think we're good to go.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Glad to hear that the move is over and done with in spite of the jerk at U haul. Best of luck in selling your house quickly and finding a great new place to call home!
> Joan



Thanks, Joan!  The house will be listed tomorrow.  Here's hoping for a quick sale!  We've already got our eye on a couple of homes here in Mesquite, but it's possible we may have a home built here, too.  It's nice having options.  But it starts with selling the Washington house first. One step at a time. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

slip said:


> I was thinking about you doing all that work while I was relaxing on the lanai.
> 
> I’m glad everything worked out in the end. I know your an old moving pro but it always seems something happens and all that work is never fun. So glad that part is all behind you.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jeff!  As I was slogging along the road at 2:00AM, I kept thinking, "Why didn't we move to Hawaii instead???"  LOL!  We'll see what develops.

And yes, my Jeff does have a nice name, right?  Kind of familiar...  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Thanks for sharing your adventures in moving. It reminded me of our move 5 years ago from Sacramento to Costa Mesa. We did it in several trips towing the uHaul trailer because I have a pickup, then stowing “stuff” in a storage container. If I never have to drive I5 down the central valley again it will be too soon. Neat idea to negotiate the pickup with a dealership.
> 
> I call my truck Obama because I bought it new in 2009 using the clunker rebate, trading in a 1991 Ford F250 that I couldn’t pay someone to take off my hands, what a deal $4500 trade value.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dave!  The pickup thing was a needed part of all of this.  I knew I needed a way to get loads of stuff to the dump, and places like Goodwill weren't open, due to Covid-19.  So the things that wouldn't fit in my car had to be disposed of somehow.  I'm friends with a local car dealer in my old town, so I approached them about buying a well-used pickup they had, as a temporary thing, then selling it back to them when I was done.  I could have rented a pickup somewhere, but I didn't know how long I'd need it.  The dealer agreed.  I ended up with the pickup for about two months, and I put about 1000 miles on it.  When the money was done, it cost me roughly $900 to have it for that time.  It was great to have available, and I used the heck out of it.  (A 2004 Chevy Silverado 1500, if anyone cares.  It's the pickup in the driveway in the picture of my old house.)

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 5, 2020)

So @DaveNV - please put this rumor to rest.....

Does it truly matter if it is a dry heat?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks very much!  I sincerely appreciate your kind words.  I have always tried to be the kind of friend to others that I wanted for myself.  Some days it works out.
> 
> I hope to learn and share a lot about this part of the country.  I've visited around here many times, but it'll be nice living here year-round, to experience things in different seasons.  It's blistering hot here right now, which I expected, but going forward that will start to change, and things will become very interesting.  I'm looking forward to learning how to live here.
> 
> Dave


DaveNV, it can not be blistering hot in Nevada. It is dry heat. That is what everyone tell us, when we visit Vegas ....Right.

When we visit Vegas, we normally stay in place during he day and we will only venture out after 9PM. When it is 95 degrees or below 95. Because of the dry heat. We are from Virginia . Where it is Hot and Humid.

Please try to chill and relax. You earned it from your drive from Seattle to Mesquite.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Welcome to Nevada, Dave & Jeff. I look forward to meeting both of you in person when we can arrange for a TUG get-together in the Las Vegas area. Having made a similar journey from Washington state to Nevada in a Penske rental truck following our son, who was driving our van, I know what you went through. It's brutal at the time, but so worth it after everything is put away and you've had lots of rest!  Enjoy!



Thanks, Karen!  It is awesome to finally be here!  Settling in, bit by bit.  There's a little dog park around the corner from the home we've rented here, and I went there early this morning with my dogs.  They met a neighbor's dog while playing on the grass, and now have new friends.  It was nice meeting and speaking with the owner.  I think I'll like living here. 

The LV Tug Meet-n-Greet will be most welcome, when we get one put together. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> When I moved from my house to the CCRC I did exactly that.  It was a cakewalk.  All I had to do was buy new stuff and schedule delivery times.  Amazingly I had everything set up to be delivered between 9 am and Noon on a specific day and it came off without a hitch...
> 
> George



You, George, are a very wise man.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I'm blushing. Can you tell?



Somehow, I kind of doubt that.  

Thanks again for the hospitality.  You live in a great place.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Congratulations to you both on your successful move to Nevada. This native Washington Girl is a little sad about the move because I had hoped our paths might cross at one of our mutually owned WorldMark resorts in the NW. We don’t get down to Mesquite too often (like never!)



Thanks, Gayle!  We'll still be visiting the PNW, but it will most likely be in Summer, when things have a  better chance of being dry.  And WorldMark is ubiquitous, so there is still a chance we may run into each other.  Maybe someone needs to arrange a Tug Get-Together at a Worldmark resort someplace.  (That would be a real kick!)

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

amycurl said:


> What a saga! And I've always found that purging is a two-phrase process--which you are discovering. The purge before you move, and the purge as you unpack. Both are valuable, and both are necessary!
> 
> And I apologize if I've ever mis-gendered your spouse. I, too, tend to use the gender-neutral "spouse", mostly because I find the gendered terms for spouse come loaded with a bunch of out-of-date gender-role-stereotypes.
> 
> Congrats to you both! I hope the adjustment of living in NV--and living *without* your sister--goes smoothly in the next few months.



Thanks, Amy!  Purging the moving parts of life is definitely in order.  I opened a box marked "Kitchen" last night, and found at least a dozen Starbucks travel cups.  The clear plastic kind with the screw on lids.  I asked Jeff why these had been packed, and he said, "I didn't pack them.  Must have been your sister."  We don't need a dozen plastic travel cups.  One or two will do nicely, thanks.  The purge continues...  

The non-gender spouse thing was never an issue for me, but I do apologize if I made anyone feel uncomfortable.  I used the word deliberately to refer to my married partner, and I let people draw their own conclusions.  It's natural to assume I had an opposite sex spouse, because I never said anything one way or the other.  In every reply to any post, I carefully referred to "my spouse" without implying gender.  And it was all due to his job, as I explained.  Some Tuggers said I was being overly-cautious, but it felt like the right thing to do at the time.  Now that we're past all that, it feels better to be open about things.  I'm glad to be done with that part of things.

Living without my sister will be nice, to be honest.  She's very happy to have stayed in Washington, where her friends are.  She's a pretty independent sort, so having her familiar territory around her is better.  She's happy.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> So @DaveNV - please put this rumor to rest.....
> 
> Does it truly matter if it is a dry heat?



Well, so far, it's not that bad.  Hot like crazy in the sun, for sure.  But in the shade, it's not terrible.  My arthritic bones kind of like that heat.  The house has central air conditioning, so it's very comfortable indoors.  We're sleeping well.  So we'll see, going forward, how we adapt.  Check back in six months, and we'll see how it is.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> Even your mis-adventures sound awesome (ok, not the part dealing with the U-haul guy, that was sucky and reminded me of a reservation I once had for a 12 passenger van with plans to leave at 6am to take a bunch of kids to WDW and a certain rental car company which I subsequently blocked from my memory).
> 
> Wishing you and Jeff many years of happiness in your new locale!
> 
> And to chalk up strange but true stories, I’m currently in the car traveling on the I-90 from Spokane to Seattle. This is just a visit but if I were house hunting there your adorable house would be a gem! Hope you get the quick sale you’re wishing  for...a family member in the area had four offers only three days after going on the market.



Thanks!  I also hope the house sells fast.  It's a really nice place, with a quarter acre corner lot on a nice, secluded urban street.  Well worth owning. We'll see how it goes. 

Dave


----------



## Cornell (Jul 5, 2020)

@DaveNV As an aside....I am a loyal Costco member but avoided my local warehouse since pre-covid.  I finally got up the courage to enter a few days ago.  It was good to be back.  

And in the background I heard Peaches & Herb singing "Reunited".  It all came together as I grabbed a case of toilet paper.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> DaveNV, it can not be blistering hot in Nevada. It is dry heat. That is what everyone tell us, when we visit Vegas ....Right.
> 
> When we visit Vegas, we normally stay in place during he day and we will only venture out after 9PM. When it is 95 degrees or below 95. Because of the dry heat. We are from Virginia . Where it is Hot and Humid.
> 
> Please try to chill and relax. You earned it from your drive from Seattle to Mesquite.



Thanks, Pedro.  People here are very active in the early and late hours, and stay indoors during the hottest parts of the day.  I'm one who wakes up early most days anyway, so I think it'll be easy to adapt.  Later in the year, when daily temps are lower, I think things tend to spread out more, time-wise.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @DaveNV As an aside....I am a loyal Costco member but avoided my local warehouse since pre-covid.  I finally got up the courage to enter a few days ago.  It was good to be back.
> 
> And in the background I heard Peaches & Herb singing "Reunited".  It all came together as I grabbed a case of toilet paper.



That's funny.  Subliminal music is the best.  And wasn't it nice being able to find TP like before?  We haven't been to the local Costco here yet (have that planned for today - we need to stock up on groceries), so it'll be interesting to see how things are.  We've been to the St. George Costco before - it's a great warehouse.  Will be nice to experience it as a local now. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Dave I was so excited to read that you made it! I must admit I was exhausted reading it, though! I don’t know how you did it! I definitely would have done it a little differently - like hiring a moving company for one thing! Lol!
> 
> But- hey- the important thing is you are where you want to be with your husband ( gee- that was a surprise!) and I wish you all the best as you get settled in and begin your new adventure.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mary Ann!  I had looked into hiring movers, but we only had a dozen or so pieces of furniture to move, and the rest was small stuff - mainly boxes.  The cost was prohibitive. The way we did it was probably more work, but it was the best way to get things done.  And as you say, now we're here.  The rest is just details. 

There will be more to share, as things develop.  But it's nice having a few days of down time right now.  Catching up on lost sleep, and watching bruises fade is a nice thing.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> Thanks for sharing your moving adventure with us, Dave. Reading it, I literally re-lived my Retirement move from Minnesota to Colorado two and half years ago. So many similarities, head aches, miles, surprises and boxes with stuff you don’t need any more. Enjoy your retirement, have a great life with Jeff at Mesquite, NV.



Thanks!  If our moving experience is kind of typical, then I understand why people say it's such a hassle.  It wasn't terrible, just took a lot longer than planned, cost more, and took more out of us than we'd expected.  I'm a great planner, and once I have a plan, I'm great at execution.  But this was more than I'd expected it would be.  Although it did all come together in the end.  One step at a time. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> @DaveNV   Thanks for updating us about your move and for the big coming out story! What a surprise. I like you even more now that I know you are gay! Sorry I referred to Jeff as your wife. No problem with keeping it a secret for Jeff. I am happy that you and Jeff have retired and are starting your new life in Mesquite.



Thanks!  I'm glad to finally be able to not have to protect Jeff's working situation. It's easier being open about things.  Life in Mesquite will be interesting! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> We have a trip to Vegas coming up in September. 9/9-10/3. Hoping to do a side trip to Flagstaff, Sedona, Indio or South Shore for part of the time. The only thing we have scheduled at this point is the Nevada Northern Railway Great Basin Star Train tour up in Ely, NV on the 11th. Planning this trip is still a work in progress. If you and Jeff feel like driving to Vegas it would be great to get together. I'll pm you with my number when I get our plans finalized.
> 
> Congratulations on the move!



Thanks Jan!  Let's see how things go.  I'm still reeling from the last two weeks.  Too soon to commit to anything else.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Brett said:


> Thanks for the update
> 
> _"We simply do not need all this stuff."     _I have to keep remembering this




Me too!  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Somehow, I kind of doubt that.
> 
> Thanks again for the hospitality.  You live in a great place.
> 
> Dave


You're much too kind. As you've said, TUG is the best group of imaginary friends (maybe not imaginary- how about 'virtual'?) a person could ask for! I treasure the acquaintances and in-person friendships that have occurred here and in person at places around the world.

TUGgers are special people!

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jul 5, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> You're much too kind. As you've said, TUG is the best group of imaginary friends (maybe not imaginary- how about 'virtual'?) a person could ask for! I treasure the acquaintances and in-person friendships that have occurred here and in person at places around the world.
> 
> TUGgers are special people!
> 
> Jim


I am constantly referring to my "friend so and so from TUG" to dh and dd.  I think they almost know all of you as well.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 5, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @Glynda. 21 houses?
> _21?
> 
> wow!_


Yes.  Corporate transfers, most of them...hubby “climbing the ladder.”. Only 4 of them since 1994. The hardest one was when we moved next door.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 5, 2020)

A number of years back I always stayed at the CasaBlanca, a combination TS/Hotel  in Mesquite while attending NASCAR races at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.  One of the many pluses  Mesquite offered was a truck stop type casino right off the Interstate on the East side of town where I could play Black Jack for $1 a hand vs $25 and up minimum per hand on the strip in Vegas...

George


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

presley said:


> When I read that first part where you mentioned your husband, I thought... "Oh, I didn't know Dave was polyamorous."
> It's so funny that I always thought you were talking about your wife if you never said wife. Maybe it's all the replies from other that said wife that stuck in my mind. At any rate, yes, we all have to be careful when mentioning too many things that make it easy for randoms on the internet to find us in real life. Of course, now, you've shown us a picture of your home.
> 
> Boy, I am glad you shared this moving experience. It really puts stuff into perspective of what we really need to take with us. When we moved into our current home 20 years ago, the moving company that we hired didn't show up and didn't return our calls that day. We ended up getting a Uhaul and doing it ourselves, but our move was in the same city, so a bit easier to deal with than yours. We still to this day have stuff in boxes in the garage that we moved here back then. I love to throw stuff out, but my husband has some hoarding tendencies and I often have to throw out stuff when he isn't around. I feel like I don't want to bring anything with me when we do our next move, other than whatever my dogs need.




Sorry, no.  Not polyamorous.  I'm just your average married guy.  Well, maybe not so average.  LOL!  

The moving experience has been, well, "moving."  After 17 years in our old house, there were things we just accumulated, without even thinking about it.  Things got moved that seemed important when it was being packed, but now that we're on the other end, I can see a lot of it can go away forever.  I'm looking forward to that second purge.  

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Jul 5, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I am constantly referring to my "friend so and so from TUG" to dh and dd.  I think they almost know all of you as well.



I do the same. Telling others that  “my Tuggers” said....


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Wow!  What a journey!  Congratulations on you and Jeff pulling it off and beginning to settle in. How great that your adored fur-babies made the trip without incident!
> 
> Having moved into 21 houses over the years, our experience has been that it wasn’t as hard to part with things if we got into the boxes right away while the moving memory was fresh.  If they got put aside, into the attic or basement, which hubby was wont to do, we were less likely to ever get back to them. During this stay at home time, I‘ve been cleaning out room by room. The day we dropped a lot of stuff off at Goodwill, I felt so much lighter to no longer be owned BY them!  There wasn’t a thing among them that we needed. How did I ever end up with three bundt pans and two bundt mini-cake/cup-cake pans????
> 
> ...



Thanks, Glynda!  I grew up in a world where moving was common - my dad was military, and my mother was always wanting us to move to a better property, so moving was very common.  I went to 13 schools in 12 years. The running joke at our house was that if the new phone book came out, and our name and address were correct, it was time to start packing, because we'd be moving soon.  

I appreciate your kind words of support about Jeff and me.  I'm a very open and honest person by nature, and it always felt weird not being able to refer to him properly.  I'm glad that part of our lives is behind us.  Moving into the next phase of our lives, it's all going to be better.  

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Jul 5, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> DaveNV, it can not be blistering hot in Nevada. It is dry heat. That is what everyone tell us, when we visit Vegas ....Right.
> 
> When we visit Vegas, we normally stay in place during he day and we will only venture out after 9PM. When it is 95 degrees or below 95. Because of the dry heat. We are from Virginia . Where it is Hot and Humid.
> 
> Please try to chill and relax. You earned it from your drive from Seattle to Mesquite.


It was 100 degrees when we visited Phoenix and Sedona. My first trip in that area since I was a kid. I too am from the hot and humid South. ”Dry” makes no difference to me. Both can be miserable!  One nice thing here is that we live just 2 1/2 blocks from the harbor and much of the time we have a breeze. If I choose my path correctly and stay on the shady side of the street, I can manage.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> A number of years back I always stayed at the CasaBlanca, a combination TS/Hotel  in Mesquite while attending NASCAR races at Las Vegas Motor Speedway.  One of the many pluses  Mesquite offered was a truck stop type casino right off the Interstate on the East side of town where I could play Black Jack for $1 a hand vs $25 and up minimum per hand on the strip in Vegas...
> 
> George



I'm looking forward to exploring having gambling options available.  I've never cared for the local casinos in other states, since it seemed they weren't as "fair" as Nevada casinos seem to be.  (Not that any are truly fair...)  Part of the life change, moving here.  I think the CasaBlanca is still here.

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Jul 5, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks, Glynda!  I grew up in a world where moving was common - my dad was military, and my mother was always wanting us to move to a better property, so moving was very common.  I went to 13 schools in 12 years. The running joke at our house was that if the new phone book came out, and our name and address were correct, it was time to start packing, because we'd be moving soon.
> 
> I appreciate your kind words of support about Jeff and me.  I'm a very open and honest person by nature, and it always felt weird not being able to refer to him properly.  I'm glad that part of our lives is behind us.  Moving into the next phase of our lives, it's all going to be better.
> 
> Dave



Our daughter has said several times, “You ruined my life by moving me all the time.”  Funny, I was born and raised in the same town, same house, and many times wished we could move. Left Ft Myers for college never to move back and it would be one of the last places I’d move back to. Hopefully, our daughter now recognizes that moving often also gave her skills and preparation she might not have had. 

I do recall you using the word “spouse” but I didn’t catch that you always used it. One more lesson in recognizing my unconscious assumptions.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 5, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> "Why didn't we move to Hawaii instead?"



We would'a missed out on your truck story.
I can't let this pass without saying:
Also, it would'a been difficult to cross over in a truck. <ducking>
.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Glynda said:


> I do recall you using the word “spouse” but I didn’t catch that you always used it. One more lesson in recognizing my unconscious assumptions.



I think it's normal to make assumptions, based on your own life experience.  If nobody corrects them, then they become your expected normal.  It's only when things change, that we question what we had assumed.  No harm, no foul.  It's just more honest now.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> We would'a missed out on your truck story.
> I can't let this pass without saying:
> Also, it would'a been difficult to cross over in a truck. <ducking>
> .



Good point!  But I also think a whole lot of what was "important" wouldn't be. 

Dave


----------



## geoand (Jul 5, 2020)

geekette said:


> ....My husband Jeff and I have been together for 22 years, and were married in California in 2008.  I apologize to anyone who may feel they were misled all these years.
> 
> Misled?  Nope.  I am happy for anyone happily married, and thrilled that it was possible 22 years ago!!  I won't again refer to your wife; sorry about that, Jeff!   I don't ever have a problem with private things remaining private for whatever reasons or no reasons.
> 
> ...


I sometimes say the wrong thing. Geekette wrote exactly how I feel.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 5, 2020)

Glynda said:


> It was 100 degrees when we visited Phoenix and Sedona. My first trip in that area since I was a kid. I too am from the hot and humid South. ”Dry” makes no difference to me. Both can be miserable! One nice thing here is that we live just 2 1/2 blocks from the harbor and much of the time we have a breeze. If I choose my path correctly and stay on the shady side of the street, I can manage.



Glynda, your post reminded me of the last time I visited Phoenix. I’ve lived in Alabama all my life so I know hot and humid well. I don’t like it but I know it. I had been to Phoenix before but apparently the other trips had not been in the middle of summer. The last time I went, it was August and the temp was 115. It felt like an oven. Apparently, I don’t like dry heat any better than wet heat.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 5, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I appreciate your kind words of support about Jeff and me.  I'm a very open and honest person by nature, and it always felt weird not being able to refer to him properly.  I'm glad that part of our lives is behind us.  Moving into the next phase of our lives, it's all going to be better.


Dave, you’ve had quite an exciting past few months with your retirement, the somewhat unexpected (if I recall correctly) ability of your spouse to retire, the move to Nevada, and a new TUG name! That’s enough excitement for anyone for a while. Yet, from reading your initial post, the reactions from your fellow TUGgers, and your reaction to those reactions, I think the thing you’re the most proud of is being able to tell us that your spouse’s name is Jeff. I’m so glad everything worked out for you (well, except for the Uhaul thing and the long, slow ride).

Congratulations again on every one of those life accomplishments!


----------



## RX8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Dave, you could always get a new job as a writer for the local paper (do they still have those?). You have a talent for bringing the audience into your story.  

I may be referring back to your story for helpful hints as I may have a move myself in the next few months. 

Good luck in Mesquite!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Dave, you’ve had quite an exciting past few months with your retirement, the somewhat unexpected (if I recall correctly) ability of your spouse to retire, the move to Nevada, and a new TUG name! That’s enough excitement for anyone for a while. Yet, from reading your initial post, the reactions from your fellow TUGgers, and your reaction to those reactions, I think the thing you’re the most proud of is being able to tell us that your spouse’s name is Jeff. I’m so glad everything worked out for you (well, except for the Uhaul thing and the long, slow ride).
> 
> Congratulations again on every one of those life accomplishments!



Thank you.  I suspect you're right.  I do have to say, I feel lighter, being able to be "out" here.  A small thing, certainly, but extremely important to me as a person. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Dave, you could always get a new job as a writer for the local paper (do they still have those?). You have a talent for bringing the audience into your story.
> 
> I may be referring back to your story for helpful hints as I may have a move myself in the next few months.
> 
> Good luck in Mesquite!



Thanks! That's high praise.  I like to paint "word pictures," to give the reader a sense of what it's like to be immersed in the situation.  If the reader couldn't be there, maybe my words can help them to get a feel of what it was like.  In my copious (yeah, right!) spare time, I'd like to pursue writing as a hobby.  I've had a novel I've been chipping away on for about twenty years.  Maybe now I'll finally have time to finish it, if only for my own satisfaction. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 5, 2020)

Congratulations to you and Jeff.  Wishing you both the best as you start your new chapter.  Both houses are beautiful.  Enjoy making some new wonderful memories.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow, what an adventure.  Congratulations to both of you on your  move.  Wish you both lots of happiness.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 5, 2020)

Accident/goof

I accidently hit the quote button.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 5, 2020)

Dave and Jeff, congratulations on your move.  Thank you for sharing your moving adventures.  

I’m in the process of getting my home on the market and everything got pushed back due to COVID-19.

I hope our paths can cross one day as I would love to meet you both.  I’ve so enjoyed your posts thru the years.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> Congratulations to you and Jeff.  Wishing you both the best as you start your new chapter.  Both houses are beautiful.  Enjoy making some new wonderful memories.



Thanks, Anna! I agree - both houses are really nice.  Whoever buys my Wahington home will make some great memories. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Panina said:


> Wow, what an adventure.  Congratulations to both of you on your  move.  Wish you both lots of happiness.



Thanks!  It's definitely been an adventure! Although at the time I didn't use that word.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dave and Jeff, congratulations on your move.  Thank you for sharing your moving adventures.
> 
> I’m in the process of getting my home on the market and everything got pushed back due to COVID-19.
> 
> I hope our paths can cross one day as I would love to meet you both.  I’ve so enjoyed your posts thru the years.



Thank you very much! It'd be nice to meet you as well.  Tuggers are an amazing group of people, and I've learned plenty from them. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Accident/goof


EXPERIENCE!


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 5, 2020)

Welcome to Nevada!  I am glad you, Jeff and your furry babies all made it here safely!  Looking forward to meeting up with you some time in the future...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Welcome to Nevada!  I am glad you, Jeff and your furry babies all made it here safely!  Looking forward to meeting up with you some time in the future...



Thank you! It's starting to feel real. It all happened so fast, and seemed to take so long - now that we're settling in, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm pretty sure it's not an oncoming train. 

Dave


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 6, 2020)

Loved the pictures. It must feel great to get that endurance move done. Adrenaline and determination are wonderful things LOL.
So fortunate your nephew is a commercial truck driver.

Your move reminded me of daughter's and her ex"s move to/from
Seattle & Denver about 10 years back. It was a family affair too driving 2 cars and a U Haul truck, with 2 cats. They adopted a 3rd cat in Denver.  The original 2 cats meowed all the way to Denver, but on return trip to Seattle 2 years later were strangely silent, and it was the Denver cat who meowed most of the way. 

Your home in Mt Vernon should sell fine, with interest rates as low as they are.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2020)

Our house is so full of stuff (junk) that sometimes, I think what we need to do is rent a truck and move out. We'd give whatever didn't fit in the truck to Goodwill.  Then, instead of selling the house, we'd just drive around the block and move back in... putting things where they ought to go.
.
.


----------



## Brett (Jul 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Our house is so full of stuff (junk) that sometimes, I think what we need to do is rent a truck and move out. We'd give whatever didn't fit in the truck to Goodwill.  Then, instead of selling the house, we'd just drive around the block and move back in... putting things where they ought to go.
> .
> .



yes, I read these threads about cleaning out unneeded household stuff   ....  I'm slowly getting rid of things but it's not easy


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Our house is so full of stuff (junk) that sometimes, I think what we need to do is rent a truck and move out. We'd give whatever didn't fit in the truck to Goodwill.  Then, instead of selling the house, we'd just drive around the block and move back in... putting things where they ought to go.


Start by calling one of those 'Estate Sale' outfits. They come in, throw a big sale. You get 75% of whatever they sell your stuff for, THEN give the rest to Goodwill. Especially the clothes. They'll launder and clean the clothes, then you can go back to Goodwill and buy back the stuff that fits and is moderately in style- all clean. Then you can start over with new furniture. And NO MOVING. It works great if you still like the neighborhood.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> Loved the pictures. It must feel great to get that endurance move done. Adrenaline and determination are wonderful things LOL.
> So fortunate your nephew is a commercial truck driver.
> 
> Your move reminded me of daughter's and her ex"s move to/from
> ...



Thanks!  My nephew is a machine.  I could not do the job he does.  He loves it, though, and embraces every opportunity to drive a big rig. 

My cat Kai was a trooper.  He didn't seem to mind being in a large kennel cage during the trip, and he's settled into the rental in Mesquite like he's always been here.  The two dogs traveled just fine, but getting them settled in Mesquite has taken a bit longer.  They lost their outdoor bathroom break routine, and it's taken a bit to get them to adopt new ones.  Luckily, there is a dog park just around the corner from this rental home, and they're getting it sorted out.  Managing two dogs trying to go at once is more of a challenge for me, but we're learning together. 

My MV house is being listed today.  We'll see how quickly it sells.  The last three homes to sell on my street sold within just a few days.  My house is a better property than a couple of those, so we have high hopes for a fast sale.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Our house is so full of stuff (junk) that sometimes, I think what we need to do is rent a truck and move out. We'd give whatever didn't fit in the truck to Goodwill.  Then, instead of selling the house, we'd just drive around the block and move back in... putting things where they ought to go.
> .
> .



A (former) neighbor did just that.  She got one of the POD-type storage containers delivered to her driveway, and moved everything into it she wanted to keep. Then she emptied the rest of her house via donations and trips to the dump.  She cleaned carpets, repainted, and did whatever improvements she wanted in the house, then moved all the stuff in the POD back into the house. She said it was cathartic, getting rid of the clutter. 

Dave


----------



## presley (Jul 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Our house is so full of stuff (junk) that sometimes, I think what we need to do is rent a truck and move out. We'd give whatever didn't fit in the truck to Goodwill.  Then, instead of selling the house, we'd just drive around the block and move back in... putting things where they ought to go.
> .
> .





DaveNV said:


> A (former) neighbor did just that.  She got one of the POD-type storage containers delivered to her driveway, and moved everything into it she wanted to keep. Then she emptied the rest of her house via donations and trips to the dump.  She cleaned carpets, repainted, and did whatever improvements she wanted in the house, then moved all the stuff in the POD back into the house. She said it was cathartic, getting rid of the clutter.
> 
> Dave


This sounds very appealing to me. We have a travel trailer that we could stay in, but I don't know how long we'd want to do that. The thought of a total purge followed by all the painting/floors/kitchen cabinets all done and then move back in with only what we actually use..... seems like less of a hassle and probably a lot less expensive than moving.  I wonder how long something like that would take. I think it would take us a long time like possibly 6 months, but I imagine that we could at least move back into the bedroom sooner than that.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 6, 2020)

Congrats on the successful move and finally feeling free to express yourself.   

My Ex-H and I moved his sister from PA back to WI.  She insisted on not using Uhaul because of all the reasons that have been mentioned.  Unreliable, break downs etc.  We did have a somewhat similar problem with a car rental agency though.  We rented a car, one way from Madison, WI to Harrisburg, PA.  The night before we were to leave, rental company calls and says I can't do a one way rental.  I asked what was I supposed to do???  Ended up having to "return" the rental to BWI in Washington DC.  Not at all convenient, but ended up working out.  What a PITA!!

You and @slip  amaze me.  I don't think I could do what you both did, especially in the time frame you both accomplished it.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 6, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I'm looking forward to exploring having gambling options available.  I've never cared for the local casinos in other states, since it seemed they weren't as "fair" as Nevada casinos seem to be.  (Not that any are truly fair...)  Part of the life change, moving here.  I think the CasaBlanca is still here.
> 
> Dave




We've driven countless times between Sedona and Reno, and like to mix up our route when we have the time. I remember the CasaBlanca - it's my favorite hotel!  We stopped there after a long day circling the Grand Canyon. DH was tired and famished, but the only food available was through room service. He went straight to the room to order, but after sitting in the car for hours, I wanted to stretch my legs. I walked through the casino and plunked a few quarters into random slot machines. Within five minutes, I'd won a thousand dollars and went up to our room to show DH. I've been wanting to go back to Mesquite and CasaBlanca ever since, because I'm sure that happens all the time, right?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2020)

PamMo said:


> We've driven countless times between Sedona and Reno, and like to mix up our route when we have the time. I remember the CasaBlanca - it's my favorite hotel!  We stopped there after a long day circling the Grand Canyon. DH was tired and famished, but the only food available was through room service. He went straight to the room to order, but after sitting in the car for hours, I wanted to stretch my legs. I walked through the casino and plunked a few quarters into random slot machines. Within five minutes, I'd won a thousand dollars and went up to our room to show DH. I've been wanting to go back to Mesquite and CasaBlanca ever since, because I'm sure that happens all the time, right?



That's amazing luck! I'm not much of a gambler, but I do enjoy playing from time to time.  Will be interesting having options. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2020)

presley said:


> This sounds very appealing to me. We have a travel trailer that we could stay in, but I don't know how long we'd want to do that. The thought of a total purge followed by all the painting/floors/kitchen cabinets all done and then move back in with only what we actually use..... seems like less of a hassle and probably a lot less expensive than moving.  I wonder how long something like that would take. I think it would take us a long time like possibly 6 months, but I imagine that we could at least move back into the bedroom sooner than that.



They were getting ready to sell and move out of state, so they had the POD in their driveway for several months.  They moved back into the house, and maybe within six months, they had moved away and sold their house.  It seems like a lot of moving things around, but she said it was nice being able to see what they wanted to move when they left.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Congrats on the successful move and finally feeling free to express yourself.
> 
> My Ex-H and I moved his sister from PA back to WI.  She insisted on not using Uhaul because of all the reasons that have been mentioned.  Unreliable, break downs etc.  We did have a somewhat similar problem with a car rental agency though.  We rented a car, one way from Madison, WI to Harrisburg, PA.  The night before we were to leave, rental company calls and says I can't do a one way rental.  I asked what was I supposed to do???  Ended up having to "return" the rental to BWI in Washington DC.  Not at all convenient, but ended up working out.  What a PITA!!
> 
> You and @slip  amaze me.  I don't think I could do what you both did, especially in the time frame you both accomplished it.



Thanks, Gina.  This move may sound sudden, but we've been exploring this option for about three years now.  The timing was the only thing that seemed rushed, but that was because of the unexpected availability of a rental home in Mesquite, in the exact neighborhood we wanted to live in, that would accept our pets, and was on a short-term rental.  All the stars aligned, and it was go-time for us.  Now that we're on the other side of it all, and the wounds are healing, it's a very good feeling.  Each day here feels more like it was meant-to-be.  

The U-Haul experience was annoying, certainly, but from what folks are saying, it's fairly typical of them.  I had no idea they would or could do that to me.  Why have a reservation in advance, if they aren't going to honor it?  It's over with now, but at the time, it was pretty upsetting.  I'm just glad I was able to locate another truck in time.

Dave


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 6, 2020)

Deleted.  Darn, video link didn't work...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 6, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Good Morning, Tuggers!  It seems forever since I've had any time to share my life-changing adventures with everyone, but it seems right to take a few minutes now and update things. ...



Thanks so much for taking us along for the ride AND for trusting us with your personal life. I'm looking forward to hearing more of this grand adventure you and Jeff have taken. 

(Because of you I'm going to start calling Don one of my pets. He may want a word with you.)


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks so much for taking us along for the ride AND for trusting us with your personal life. I'm looking forward to hearing more of this grand adventure you and Jeff have taken.
> 
> (Because of you I'm going to start calling Don one of my pets. He may want a word with you.)



Sue, you're a hoot!  I'm not sure Don would appreciate being your pet.  Then again, maybe he would?  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jul 6, 2020)

....My sister and husband both had very different perspectives on how to pack, how to load, and deciding what was important.  Rather challenging, at times. 

I quit asking for moving help a long long time ago because of this.   I'd really rather do it myself, though it takes longer.  It's preferable to having people around that insist they are the authority on everything to do with my possessions...   I get annoyed when people promote themselves over me on my project.   I am good with paying people to help me get the truck loaded, but, I call the shots.   I will own the shifting load or damaged products, and I would prefer it be ME ruining something vs having something in my head about "Bill insisted it should go this way and he was wrong!"   I have always been that way.  I want to be the one to break my stuff.

I have seen time and again that many people have no respect for possessions of others.  I would not trust the packing or moving of stained glass lamps my mother made to anyone but Me.     there is no one else that would care if they were destroyed.  They will be packed securely and ride in my car, no moving van for those.  

It has been a long while since I have moved.  On the one hand, it's exciting, a new adventure awaits!  But, I definitely haven't forgotten the exhaustion, the frustration, everything being more time and money than planned....    at least pandemic has given me a start on shedding stuff...

For me, the intermediate stay in a rental would be tough.  It's only "home" for a while, of unknown length.  I would be annoying in my "should I unpack this or leave it packed?"  Luckily, no cohab to care, I can make my own self crazy, no damage to others.  

For my next move, I'll pack my stuff into a rental truck and move it to a storage container on-site.  I have not worked out logistics on everything, but, I will also assume goofed up ressie and maybe go Penske from the start.   I didn't know UHaul had such a rep, sorry you had to confirm it.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 6, 2020)

Congratulations Dave!

Funny, when you announced you were gay, I thought to myself:

1. You have a wonderful relationship with a person you love, respect and enjoy living life together. You and your partner have exceeded many straight relationships.
2. I’ll let you in on a little secret. I have three kids. One is transgender who has a wonderful relationship and cool partner. My middle son is gay and his partner too is the kindest, gentlest person I know. Yes, my youngest is heterosexual and has a nice girlfriend too.
3. I have many friends who just happen to be gay. You know, everyone of them are awesome people. 

Enjoy your new place in Mesquite. I am sure you will love it there. Mind you, the heat might be a bit much at first but you will get used to it and enjoy it.

You are a good person and that’s all that matters!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 7, 2020)

I think you made a great choice on Mesquite. I drive by that cool little place along the Arizona border fairly often on my way to Vegas or California. That’s because I use the I15 that starts at the Alberta/Montana border (as a matter of fact, my retreat home is in Coutts AB which is 300 feet from the US border along side the beginning of the I15). You have great access there and an easy drive to Vegas to do major shopping if you want. If I was to retire in the US, Nevada would be my choice too. That’s because the cost of living there is better than most states and the services in Nevada are super. The McCarren Airport in Vegas is top notch. I use Vegas as a stop over many times on my way to other destinations. Not to mention, you are surrounded by excellent state and federal parks. I love hiking in Zion Park and Valley of Fire Park. 

Just for fun, in the winter drive to Cedar City, Utah. On one side of the mountain it’s winter cold, then in St. George’s Utah it’s warm. It’s like someone turned on the sunshine tap. That’s the line between cold and warm temperatures.

Only draw back for me would be the summer heat. Saying that, that’s because I’m Canadian and built for the cold. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats on the move!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You are a good person and that’s all that matters!




Thank you very much.  I am the good person my parents raised me to be.  The rest is life experience.  

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats on your move!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.  

We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!

Now, house hunting in Mesquite can happen in earnest.  It is definitely getting real! 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2020)

@DaveNV That was fast!  Now the fun begins.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...



The hardest thing checked off the list!! Excellent, no you can take you time and find that place that is just right. Congratulations!!


----------



## Cornell (Jul 8, 2020)

@DaveNV I'm living vicariously through you.
Congrats!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that: My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon. The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening. Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in. All were either at list price, or above asking. This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one. A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did. We expected fast, but not this fast. Five offers, from the first day on the market? As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...



That’s great! You deserved some good news after the last couple of weeks. Happy house hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...


The housing market in the Seattle area must be booming. Wishing you must happiness and success in finding a new home in NV.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...



OMG!  That is amazing!  Congratulations!  You may be loading a truck again before you know it!!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

Glynda said:


> OMG!  That is amazing!  Congratulations!  You may be loading a truck again before you know it!!!!



I know right?    We have a six-month lease on this rental, and we're just entering the second month. So we have some time yet.  The Owners have said if we want to stay longer than six months, they'll rent to us month-to-month, or sign another six-month lease.  They're really nice folks.

Dave


----------



## Cornell (Jul 8, 2020)

@DaveNV How are all of your animals adjusting?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2020)

Good Job, Dave! We're REALLY excited for you. May the rest of your hopes and dreams continue to come true. You deserve it!

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @DaveNV How are all of your animals adjusting?


When they pee on a rock it sizzles and steams! (JK   )


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @DaveNV How are all of your animals adjusting?


See post #104


----------



## easyrider (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...



Nice !!!  Were you looking at the Sun City properties ? 

Bill


----------



## JanT (Jul 8, 2020)

Awesome!  Congratulations, Dave!  Super happy for y'all.  Wish we could get ours sold here in Texas but we're in a tough price range.  Hoping for the best though.  Congratulations again!!!



DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @DaveNV How are all of your animals adjusting?



They're doing well.  Kai acts like he's always been here.  The dogs are learning there is a new way to do their business - in a little grassy dog park around the corner from the house.  We go twice a day, and they're catching on well.  No grass at the rental yet (it's a new home) and the dogs haven't figured out that they can pee on gravel just as easily as grass.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Good Job, Dave! We're REALLY excited for you. May the rest of your hopes and dreams continue to come true. You deserve it!
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim.  You know the struggle is real.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Nice !!!  Were you looking at the Sun City properties ?
> 
> Bill



We are, but also looking outside the development, too. No sense limiting our options.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

JanT said:


> Awesome!  Congratulations, Dave!  Super happy for y'all.  Wish we could get ours sold here in Texas but we're in a tough price range.  Hoping for the best though.  Congratulations again!!!



Thanks, Jan.  We were afraid the house would sit on the market a long time, but the ink wasn't even dry on the listing before the offers started rolling in.  Amazing market there right now.  There is something I find weirdly awesome about saying, "Our house sold for above-asking price in one day on the market." Happy days at my house right now. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> That three nights at Clearwater for the annual owner's meeting just kept looking so pitiful all by it's lonely self so I added the four nights beforehand at Emerald Grande in a 3 bedroom plus bay view unit. No sense in letting those extra bedrooms sit empty so I invited other Tuggers we've gotten to know, you know who you are, to join us. Then I realized it would be easier and cheaper for them to fly into Orlando and back home from Tampa and also break up the drive for us if I booked two nights at Star Island in a three bedroom deluxe before Emerald Grande.
> 
> That three night stay has now become nine nights. Because you know there was this big empty void of 28 nights between the Wisconsin and Las Vegas trips just begging to be filled. Those of you with kids or grandkids may be familiar with the children's book _If You Give A Mouse A Cookie.  _Well this is what can happen when you have timeshares.
> 
> View attachment 22999





DaveNV said:


> They're doing well.  Kai acts like he's always been here.  The dogs are learning there is a new way to do their business - in a little grassy dog park around the corner from the house.  We go twice a day, and they're catching on well.  No grass at the rental yet (it's a new home) and the dogs haven't figured out that they can pee on gravel just as easily as grass.  LOL!
> 
> Dave


Your reply is so funny.  It make me laugh.L0L.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> ...in a little grassy dog park around the corner from the house.  We go twice a day, and they're catching on well.



Dog parks are great.  Not only for the dogs.  For over 5 years I took my German Shepherd to the Dog Park every day.  All the regulars (both people and dogs) got to know him well and I had many great conversations with other Owners while there...

George


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> Dog parks are great.  Not only for the dogs.  For over 5 years I took my German Shepherd to the Dog Park every day.  All the regulars (both people and dogs) got to know him well and I had many great conversations with other Owners while there...
> 
> George



I've met several neighbors there this week.  And I'm learning to go on grass just like my dogs.  

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I've met several neighbors there this week.  *And I'm learning to go on grass just like my dogs*.
> 
> Dave



Are you sure about the order of this_?    _


----------



## JanT (Jul 8, 2020)

That is just awesome.  When we sold our house in Henderson, NV in 2014, that's exactly what happened to us.  We left town for vacation the day it went on the market.  We told our realtor, "Sell our house while we're gone!"  The next morning we had an email from her that included a full-price offer for our house and they wanted a 30 day max closing.  Holy cow!  Did we have to move fast!  

But, I am so, so happy for y'all.  Mesquite is a really nice area and I think you'll enjoy it there.  Have tons of fun and live life to the fullest!  



DaveNV said:


> Thanks, Jan.  We were afraid the house would sit on the market a long time, but the ink wasn't even dry on the listing before the offers started rolling in.  Amazing market there right now.  There is something I find weirdly awesome about saying, "Our house sold for above-asking price in one day on the market." Happy days at my house right now.
> 
> Dave


----------



## RX8 (Jul 8, 2020)

Completely off topic, sorry. Every time I see the title to this post the famed stuntman Super Dave Osborne comes to mind. I finally had to post this. 

Dedicated to our own Super DaveNV, here it is.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 8, 2020)

From the waaaaay back machine, @RX8!
Excellent!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

JanT said:


> That is just awesome.  When we sold our house in Henderson, NV in 2014, that's exactly what happened to us.  We left town for vacation the day it went on the market.  We told our realtor, "Sell our house while we're gone!"  The next morning we had an email from her that included a full-price offer for our house and they wanted a 30 day max closing.  Holy cow!  Did we have to move fast!
> 
> But, I am so, so happy for y'all.  Mesquite is a really nice area and I think you'll enjoy it there.  Have tons of fun and live life to the fullest!



Thanks!  We're hoping it all continues to work out, going forward.  So far, it's all good. The longer I stay in Mesquite, the more I learn about the area, and the more I like it. 

Dave


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Good Morning, Tuggers!  It seems forever since I've had any time to share my life-changing adventures with everyone, but it seems right to take a few minutes now and update things.
> 
> 1.  First things first:  We are now located in Mesquite, Nevada.  The move from Washington can only be described as an ordeal, but we made it through.  Not without a few scrapes and bumps, sore muscles, bone-tired bodies, and many sleep-deprived nights. But we got it done.  We had sorted and tossed and given away an awful lot of stuff, but at the end, we still filled a 26-foot truck to the gills - and there was still leftover stuff to dispose of.  We still ended up moving things that will be disposed of here in Nevada.  I am NOT going to move all this again.  But the important part:  We're here.
> 
> ...





DaveNV said:


> Good Morning, Tuggers!  It seems forever since I've had any time to share my life-changing adventures with everyone, but it seems right to take a few minutes now and update things.
> 
> 1.  First things first:  We are now located in Mesquite, Nevada.  The move from Washington can only be described as an ordeal, but we made it through.  Not without a few scrapes and bumps, sore muscles, bone-tired bodies, and many sleep-deprived nights. But we got it done.  We had sorted and tossed and given away an awful lot of stuff, but at the end, we still filled a 26-foot truck to the gills - and there was still leftover stuff to dispose of.  We still ended up moving things that will be disposed of here in Nevada.  I am NOT going to move all this again.  But the important part:  We're here.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out Henderson, Nevada?  Great town with lots of parks for the dogs and walks.  Really lovely feel to it (at least for us).


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

Mike&Edie said:


> Have you checked out Henderson, Nevada?  Great town with lots of parks for the dogs and walks.  Really lovely feel to it (at least for us).



Thanks.  I've checked out Henderson, Boulder City, Green Valley, Summerlin, and North Las Vegas a number of times.  I like each area for different reasons, but to be honest, the greater Las Vegas metro area is just too crowded for me. I lived in the San Diego metro area for ten years during my Navy days - didn't care for the crowds, crime, and traffic.  Now that I'm retired, I don't want to live in a city with 2+ million people. Mesquite is a much smaller town, similar housing to Henderson is cheaper, and it's much closer to St. George and the Southern Utah parks and such that we like to visit. So at least for now, we're in a good place.  Not saying Henderson isn't a great fit for someone else, just not for me. 

Dave


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 8, 2020)

Good luck with your move.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2020)

Mike&Edie said:


> Good luck with your move.



Thanks! So far, so good. 

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 9, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...




wowzaa -


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 9, 2020)

Told ya!

Congratulations.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> Told ya!
> 
> Congratulations.



You did.  And you were right.  And I am VERY happy about that.  

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 9, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks, Jan.  We were afraid the house would sit on the market a long time, but the ink wasn't even dry on the listing before the offers started rolling in.  Amazing market there right now.  There is something I find weirdly awesome about saying, "*Our house sold for above-asking price in one day on the market.*" Happy days at my house right now.
> 
> Dave


Sounds like a t-shirt in the making...  

Congrats.  I thought I did well in 2014 when my house sold for just under asking in 8 days.  The house was a "starter" size and those were/are hard to come by.  Makes me ill to see what that house is valued at now...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Sounds like a t-shirt in the making...
> 
> Congrats.  I thought I did well in 2014 when my house sold for just under asking in 8 days.  The house was a "starter" size and those were/are hard to come by.  Makes me ill to see what that house is valued at now...



I know, right?  Housing prices scare me.  When my agent and I were discussing the list price for my house, he pointed out a house down the block from me had pushed the market price, and had to lower their price to get a buyer.  (It's not a great house, IMHO.)  I said I wanted to list at a price well above what they sold for.  Agent said, "I agree it's a better house, but is it $10K better?"  I said we needed to find out.  So we listed at $10K over what that house had sold for.  And then of the five offers we got that first day, two were at that list price, and three were well over the asking.  The offer we accepted was one of the higher ones.  I understand it's all numbers on paper, but at the end of the day, real estate numbers are so fluid, there is just no accounting for what's real, and what isn't.  (Not complaining, mind.  I'm really happy things are turning out this way.  )

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2020)

This:


DaveNV said:


> I know, right?  *Housing prices scare me*.  ...



..is what has me concerned when the day comes to leave Arkansas.  Our housing prices are among the lowest in the country so _any_ relocation is likely to be to an area where housing is more expensive.  Oh well, at least the one saving grace is we will not need such a large house..

When we looked about in Washington, I was surprised about housing prices as we got closer to the Canadian border - I did not think they would be all that high (being away from large cities) but even a smaller house (about half the size) in Washington is likely more than our current house in Arkansas.  I really liked the area east of Blaine but (with respect to housing prices) - ouch.

I've also thought about Point Roberts but I wonder how their lives went on with the border closing.....


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> ..is what has me concerned when the day comes to leave Arkansas.  Our housing prices are among the lowest in the country so _any_ relocation is likely to be to an area where housing is more expensive.  Oh well, at least the one saving grace is we will not need such a large house..
> ...



A lot of buyers along the border are Canadians. And housing across the border is very expensive. Getting a county or more away from the border is better.  But along the I-5 corridor, housing is outrageous.  My house was in Skagit County, two counties away from the border, and prices are still very high.  Eastern Washington has lower housing prices, but they also have harder winters and hotter summers.  So there is a huge trade off, one way or another.

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> A lot of buyers along the border are Canadians. And housing across the border is very expensive. Getting a county or more away from the border is better.  But along the I-5 corridor, housing is outrageous.  My house was in Skagit County, two counties away from the border, and prices are still very high.  Eastern Washington has lower housing prices, but they also have harder winters and hotter summers.  So there is a huge trade off, one way or another.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for that info, Dave.  The Pacific NW type of climate is looking so appealing as we have (yet another) day of temps near 100 and heat indexes near 110 here. 

I hate humidity.....

Bring on the rain - even 200+ days of it! 

The fact that we could literally be in the sound (on the Washington coast) and then be at about 6K feet of altitude within 90 minutes is so appealing.  The Mount Baker / Mount Shuksan area looks delightful!

Oh - and congrats on the house sale!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Thanks for that info, Dave.  The Pacific NW type of climate is looking so appealing as we have (yet another) day of temps near 100 and heat indexes near 110 here.
> 
> I hate humidity.....
> 
> ...



Thanks!  If you want to be on the Washington coast, (particularly Puget Sound), with close access to the mountains and such, check out Skagit County.  Specifically the intersection of I-5 and WA Hwy 20.  (Exit 230 on I-5.)  Mount Vernon, Burlington, Sedro-Woolley, and Anacortes are the towns around there.  From that intersection, you can go in any of four directions, and have a totally different experience within an hour or two.  Seattle is an hour south, Vancouver, BC is an hour north, Anacortes, the San Juan Islands, and the Olympic Peninsula are to the west, and east takes you over the North Cascades Highway, through North Cascades National Park, and on to Winthrop. Twisp, and other Eastern Washington cowboy/miner/farmer areas that have a majestic beauty all their own.  It's a great place to live, but ALWAYS dress in layers - because it can (and does) rain (sometimes a LOT) at anytime of year, and even on clear days.  It's lovely and green and beautiful on clear days, but it can rain nonstop for months in a row, with solid grey skies, clouds, and cold wind all day, every day, for months.  Have fun!  

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Jul 9, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> I hate humidity.....
> 
> Bring on the rain - even 200+ days of it!


Sorry, I have to laugh a little at that. There's a lot of humidity in 200+ days of rain! The PNW is beautiful and it does take a lot of rain to
keep it green. We were enchanted with the area, too, when we first moved there in 1982. Our three kids grew up there and we have lots of fun
memories. But, after 25 years of the rain and ever-increasing traffic, it became less and less enchanting.  That's why we're in the desert now & we love it!


----------



## geoand (Jul 9, 2020)

News from you sound awesome. I’m sure the good times will keep on rolling for you.

We moved to Anacortes in 2013. We lived in Seattle, Bothell, & Mercer Island prior to our move to Anacortes. We have traveled the United States for the past 25 years & never saw any place we would move to. We are in agreement that Anacortes is the best place for us.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2020)

presley said:


> This sounds very appealing to me. We have a travel trailer that we could stay in, but I don't know how long we'd want to do that. The thought of a total purge followed by all the painting/floors/kitchen cabinets all done and then move back in with only what we actually use..... seems like less of a hassle and probably a lot less expensive than moving.  I wonder how long something like that would take. I think it would take us a long time like possibly 6 months, but I imagine that we could at least move back into the bedroom sooner than that.



We got rid of stuff over an approx. 8 year period as we updated our home. We did rooms or sections of the house each year- purged, had it painted, refinished  the wood floors, remodeled bathrooms, kitchen, etc. Paid contractors to do it. So we were able to live in the home, work at our jobs, etc. We enjoyed the completed renovations as we lived in it. Then when the time was right we sold it. Still had things to get rid of, but it would have been worse if we had not gone through the previous process. Plus the house was ready to go when we put it up for sale.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Aaaanndd, just like that:  My house in Washington has been sold.
> 
> We are officially Under Contract, as of this afternoon.  The real estate agents finished their work Monday afternoon, and listed it for sale Monday evening.  Tuesday there were NINE showings, and overnight FIVE offers to buy came in.  All were either at list price, or above asking.  This morning we reviewed all five offers, and selected the strongest one.  A great buyer, who will have no trouble completing the escrow. We're very excited, and very surprised things went as quickly as they did.  We expected fast, but not this fast.  Five offers, from the first day on the market?  As I said before, the market there is ON FIRE!
> 
> ...



OMG! That is fantastic! You weren’t kidding when you said it was a hot market! Congrats once more! Now on to finding a permanent home! It was all meant to be!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> We got rid of stuff over an approx. 8 year period as we updated our home. We did rooms or sections of the house each year- purged, had it painted, refinished  the wood floors, remodeled bathrooms, kitchen, etc. Paid contractors to do it. So we were able to live in the home, work at our jobs, etc. We enjoyed the completed renovations as we lived in it. Then when the time was right we sold it. Still had things to get rid of, but it would have been worse if we had not gone through the previous process. Plus the house was ready to go when we put it up for sale.



An _*8 year*_ Viking-like purge might be some sort of modern day record, Mary Ann!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> An _*8 year*_ Viking-like purge might be some sort of modern day record, Mary Ann!



We were not in a hurry. We did a little at a time as we were working, so it left some time for us to do other things and have a life. It made it much easier and more focused and less overwhelming as we had to deal with construction and so forth also. We knew it would be awhile until we moved anyway.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> We got rid of stuff over an approx. 8 year period as we updated our home. We did rooms or sections of the house each year- purged, had it painted, refinished  the wood floors, remodeled bathrooms, kitchen, etc. Paid contractors to do it. So we were able to live in the home, work at our jobs, etc. We enjoyed the completed renovations as we lived in it. Then when the time was right we sold it. Still had things to get rid of, but it would have been worse if we had not gone through the previous process. Plus the house was ready to go when we put it up for sale.



I like how you did it.  That would have been our plan, too, if not for Covid-19.  My husband wasn't planning to retire for another couple of years, but the virus had other ideas. We had tried to get an internal transfer to the closest Costco to Mesquite, but there were no openings, so no availability of a transfer.  That set us back to waiting till Jeff retired.  But then the virus came along, and our world turned itself on its head.  Two months after my planned retirement came Jeff's unplanned retirement - and all the options were suddenly open to us.  What a rollercoaster!

Moving was an on-again off-again thing, because we couldn't find a place to rent in Mesquite that would take our pets.  And then suddenly a perfect house became available, and we were unexpectedly moving.  We purged what we could before the move, and as I said, we moved things that seemed important when it was being packed.  But now that we're here, I can see we brought a mountain of things we just won't ever use again.  So out it goes.  I'm going to find the local city dump here today, to begin that process.  I'm glad I have the time for that now, without any pressure.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> OMG! That is fantastic! You weren’t kidding when you said it was a hot market! Congrats once more! Now on to finding a permanent home! It was all meant to be!



Thank you!  We're really pleased with how it's worked out so far.  

We went out yesterday with a local real estate agent here we've been working with for three years.  She's very patient, and has been there from Day One with help and advice, as we've gone through this process.  I asked to view two houses yesterday we've had our eye on for the last several months.  One of them is the exact floorplan we've liked best in this development from our first time visiting here.  They aren't building it anymore, so the only way it is available is through the resale market.  We visited the house, and it was exactly as we knew it would be.  The right size, the right layout, at the right price.

It may seem like we're rushing it a bit, but the market here is very seasonal.  Right now is when houses here start moving quickly, as Snowbirds get ready to come for the Fall and Winter here.  This specific floorplan is the one we wanted.  This specific house is perfectly located, and has been there long enough for the landscaping to be mature, and things have a "settled" feel to them.  We walked into the house for the first time yesterday (after viewing it many times online), and we both immediately felt it was our new home.  We visited the second property we asked to see, and then spent the afternoon online, reviewing other listings of homes for sale here.  But at the end of the day, we both kept coming back to that one particular property.

I called our agent last night, and we discussed options.  The decision was made:  We're submitting an offer on the property today.  If the Seller accepts the offer, then we're one step closer to settling down here.  It all feels perfectly right.  I tend to trust my gut, and my gut is telling me this is "the one." And the best part - the house is only a few blocks from this rental, so moving will be a snap.  

Dave, happily still reeling from all of this.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 10, 2020)

Holy Molely you guys move fast. I take longer to decide on a pair of shoes!  Again, congratulations!

Regarding your excess stuff, have you tried your local “Buy Nothing” Facebook page? I have gotten rid of a bunch of stuff that way. Even obscure things like roof racks that only fit older cars with a rain gutter. It is amazing what people will take. I PM the person who wants the stuff with my address and leave it on the porch or against the garage for pick up. Incredibly easy, and keeps stuff out of the landfill.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thank you!  We're really pleased with how it's worked out so far.
> 
> We went out yesterday with a local real estate agent here we've been working with for three years.  She's very patient, and has been there from Day One with help and advice, as we've gone through this process.  I asked to view two houses yesterday we've had our eye on for the last several months.  One of them is the exact floorplan we've liked best in this development from our first time visiting here.  *They aren't building it anymore, so the only way it is available is through the resale market. * We visited the house, and it was exactly as we knew it would be.  The right size, the right layout, at the right price.
> 
> ...


You learned well.  Always buy resale.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Holy Molely you guys move fast. I take longer to decide on a pair of shoes!  Again, congratulations!
> 
> Regarding your excess stuff, have you tried your local “Buy Nothing” Facebook page? I have gotten rid of a bunch of stuff that way. Even obscure things like roof racks that only fit older cars with a rain gutter. It is amazing what people will take. I PM the person who wants the stuff with my address and leave it on the porch or against the garage for pick up. Incredibly easy, and keeps stuff out of the landfill.


Another good way to get rid of stuff that is too good to throw out, but not good enough to sell or donate, is freecycle.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 10, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Another good way to get rid of stuff that is too good to throw out, but not good enough to sell or donate, is freecycle.


I'll throw in a plug for listing it on Craigslist in the Free section.  One time, I had an old 56" rear projection TV (total beast), and two guys came and moved it out of my basement.  They got the TV, and I got it out of the basement for free w/o taking a chainsaw to it (that was my backup plan -- no way was I going to get it up the stairs and I wasn't going to ask friends to help with that back-breaking job!).

BTW, the time from when I put up the ad until the TV was out of my house was about 4 hours!

Kurt


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

We're exploring options here for donations and such.  There is a Goodwill-like organization that accepts donations.  Most of what we have came in boxes, (no excess furniture made the trip), so getting rid of it will be easier than something large.

Dave


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the story of your move DaveNV!  Despite the challenges of moving your stuff, it sounds as if all your plans are falling into place in record time.  Hope you, your husband and pets are soon settled into a new home.  (Although  I have to confess I'm missing all those insider insights about Costock you used to share.,.,I was always quoting you to my husband)


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> We're exploring options here for donations and such.  There is a Goodwill-like organization that accepts donations.  Most of what we have came in boxes, (no excess furniture made the trip), so getting rid of it will be easier than something large.
> 
> Dave


If there is a Habitat for Humanity they will take some things.  We gave them our moving boxes.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> Thanks for sharing the story of your move DaveNV!  Despite the challenges of moving your stuff, it sounds as if all your plans are falling into place in record time.  Hope you, your husband and pets are soon settled into a new home.  (Although  I have to confess I'm missing all those insider insights about Costock you used to share.,.,I was always quoting you to my husband)



Thanks!  I hope I haven't overshared too much.  It seems a lot of Tuggers are on the move these days, and my experiences might help someone else.

Don't hesitate to ask about Costco.  Even though Jeff is retired from there, he is still in close contact with many of his former coworkers.  So chances are we can find out the real scoop on things for you.  Never hurts to ask.  (And when in doubt, stop at the Member Services desk and ask them - they'll know the latest about things, as they apply to that warehouse.)

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Holy Molely you guys move fast. I take longer to decide on a pair of shoes!  Again, congratulations!



LOL! I know it sounds like we're just jumping through hoop after hoop, but really, we're not.  There has been a clear plan of action from the beginning, and we're following the plan rather closely. The one thing that is happening differently than expected is the speed with which things are occurring.  We didn't expect to move as soon as we did.  We didn't expect the Washington house to sell in one day.  And we have been watching this particular home for about three months, since it first came on the market here.  We were afraid it might sell before we got the chance to come and see it.  Luckily, it didn't.  But now that we've been inside of it, we know it's the house we want.  Of the dozen or so floorplans they have in this development, there are currently about 30 resale houses for sale, and only two with this floorplan we like.  The other house isn't as private, or as well kept as the one we're buying.  So we're getting a house we decided awhile ago we wanted - we just needed to see it in person.  And since the Washington house sold so quickly, we're in a position to buy here without waiting.  As another Tugger said this morning, "I love it when a plan comes together."  

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> LOL! I know it sounds like we're just jumping through hoop after hoop, but really, we're not.  There has been a clear plan of action from the beginning, and we're following the plan rather closely. The one thing that is happening differently than expected is the speed with which things are occurring.  We didn't expect to move as soon as we did.  We didn't expect the Washington house to sell in one day.  And we have been watching this particular home for about three months, since it first came on the market here.  We were afraid it might sell before we got the chance to come and see it.  Luckily, it didn't.  But now that we've been inside of it, we know it's the house we want.  Of the dozen or so floorplans they have in this development, there are currently about 30 resale houses for sale, and only two with this floorplan we like.  The other house isn't as private, or as well kept as the one we're buying.  So we're getting a house we decided awhile ago we wanted - we just needed to see it in person.  And since the Washington house sold so quickly, we're in a position to buy here without waiting.  As another Tugger said this morning, "I love it when a plan comes together."
> 
> Dave


And the pups will get to pee on their own grass soon


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

Boom, Boom, Boom....What was that!!
Only Dave Retiring, changing states and now moving down the block.   

You’re making it look too easy. Well, I guess it’s easy to say that when we aren’t dealing with it everyday but it certainly is falling into place.

It sounds right so we’re hoping that offer goes through. Good Luck!!!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I called our agent last night, and we discussed options. The decision was made: We're submitting an offer on the property today. If the Seller accepts the offer, then we're one step closer to settling down here. It all feels perfectly right. I tend to trust my gut, and my gut is telling me this is "the one." And the best part - the house is only a few blocks from this rental, so moving will be a snap.
> 
> Dave, happily still reeling from all of this.



Hardest move we ever made was 2 blocks on the same street. We did it with 3 friends, my then teenage daughter, a Forester, and 2 pickups.

We bought our current House (Craftsman with large covered front porch facing huge City Park) was purely by chance. It was a Sunday and I had went into catch up on some work. Patti called and said she was going to go to some Open Houses (a favorite past time of ours). Later I called Patti and said I got done early (always got 4 times as much work done on a weekend vs. Work day.

She said She had just finished looking at a House and would wait for me. We toured the house together. Later as we were sitting on our Front Porch drinking a glass of wine I asked Patti if she wanted to buy it. She said yes. So we called our realtor friend, who by chance was having dinner that night with the Listing Agent. Our Realtor called us later that night and gave us the low down. She told us the house had only been on the Market for 5 days and this was the first Open House. She also told us 2 offers were going to be presented to the Owner on Tuesday. If we wanted to be the 3rd then the 3 of us had to get together Monday evening and work up an offer. We did. All Tuesday evening we were on pins and needles. We did not hear from our Agent by 11pm and decided to go to Bed. Then the telephone rang and our Agent said the Owner had chosen our offer.

Houses do not sell very often on this Street facing the Park. About 2 or 3 years ago a House 1/2 block north on the corner went on the Market and it turned into a 3 way bidding war and the house went for about $30K over asking. We have had 3 people offer to buy our House when we are ready to sell - a friend, a woman who grew up in the House, and a woman that lives in a small house about 4 blocks away stopped by and said she would be sending us an offer by letter.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thank you!  We're really pleased with how it's worked out so far.
> 
> We went out yesterday with a local real estate agent here we've been working with for three years.  She's very patient, and has been there from Day One with help and advice, as we've gone through this process.  I asked to view two houses yesterday we've had our eye on for the last several months.  One of them is the exact floorplan we've liked best in this development from our first time visiting here.  They aren't building it anymore, so the only way it is available is through the resale market.  We visited the house, and it was exactly as we knew it would be.  The right size, the right layout, at the right price.
> 
> ...



Oh wow! Just gets better and better! The whole thing is so karmic! I hope you get the house!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> LOL! I know it sounds like we're just jumping through hoop after hoop, but really, we're not.  There has been a clear plan of action from the beginning, and we're following the plan rather closely. The one thing that is happening differently than expected is the speed with which things are occurring.  We didn't expect to move as soon as we did.  We didn't expect the Washington house to sell in one day.  And we have been watching this particular home for about three months, since it first came on the market here.  We were afraid it might sell before we got the chance to come and see it.  Luckily, it didn't.  But now that we've been inside of it, we know it's the house we want.  Of the dozen or so floorplans they have in this development, there are currently about 30 resale houses for sale, and only two with this floorplan we like.  The other house isn't as private, or as well kept as the one we're buying.  So we're getting a house we decided awhile ago we wanted - we just needed to see it in person.  And since the Washington house sold so quickly, we're in a position to buy here without waiting.  As another Tugger said this morning, "I love it when a plan comes together."
> 
> Dave




I am having a lot of fun following your move!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I am having a lot of fun following your move!



Thanks! It's been a rather bumpy ride. 

Dave


----------



## normab (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m late to the party here, but glad you made it safely, good luck with the relocation and continued downsizing. Downsizing is clearly the hardest part of the equation, we moved too much stuff and continued to downsize once here....


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

normab said:


> I’m late to the party here, but glad you made it safely, good luck with the relocation and continued downsizing. Downsizing is clearly the hardest part of the equation, we moved too much stuff and continued to downsize once here....



Thanks, Norma.  So it's NOT just me?  Good to know!  

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 10, 2020)

Enjoy your Sunday. Prediction for Mesquite is 116°F. That is in the shade. A few years ago we found out that the official temperature is normally taken in the shade.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thank you!  We're really pleased with how it's worked out so far.
> 
> We went out yesterday with a local real estate agent here we've been working with for three years.  She's very patient, and has been there from Day One with help and advice, as we've gone through this process.  I asked to view two houses yesterday we've had our eye on for the last several months.  One of them is the exact floorplan we've liked best in this development from our first time visiting here.  They aren't building it anymore, so the only way it is available is through the resale market.  We visited the house, and it was exactly as we knew it would be.  The right size, the right layout, at the right price.
> 
> ...



Ha!  I had a feeling it would be soon, even though you have a six month lease on your rental. When it’s right, it’s right!  You can also take your time getting it ready, the way you want it, paint, etc. and then move in slowly. I hope you get it!  Did I tell you that the hardest move we ever made was next door?  Carry the sofa out of the house and balance it onto a wheelbarrow. Down one driveway and up the next driveway keeping it both balanced and rolling. Lift and carry it in. Out the back door and across the lawn with as many dishes as I could hold.  Wore a path between the two.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 10, 2020)

Congrats on finding the perfect home for post retirement, Dave and Jeff! Sounds like it was meant to be.

I guess all you need for the move is a weekend with a UHaul to keep things interesting!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Ha!  I had a feeling it would be soon, even though you have a six month lease on your rental. When it’s right, it’s right!  You can also take your time getting it ready, the way you want it, paint, etc. and then move in slowly. I hope you get it!  Did I tell you that the hardest move we ever made was next door?  Carry the sofa out of the house and balance it onto a wheelbarrow. Down one driveway and up the next driveway keeping it both balanced and rolling. Lift and carry it in. Out the back door and across the lawn with as many dishes as I could hold.  Wore a path between the two.



I've never done it that way, but I can sure picture it.  We're thinking if we get this house here we want (still haven't heard back) we'll take one box at a time, unpack it and put it away, or leave the unwanted stuff in the box. At the end, all the partially unpacked boxes go to the charity place, or to the dump.  No sense cluttering the new place with things we don't need. 

Dave


----------



## silentg (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi Dave and Jeff, I read your whole story here. I am happy you are living in NV. Tug members are all very nice and supportive and we don’t judge each other for lifestyles. When you mentioned your husband Jeff, I didn’t know if you were gay or if you were a woman. I’m sorry if I came to the wrong conclusions. The only time we criticize Tuggers is if they pay to much for a Timeshare. I wish you many years of happy retirement . My husband retired last August and we had plans for travel this year, but put them on hold until later this year and 2021 and 2022.
Please share photos of your new house, hoping your offer is accepted. Before I put my photo on here some Tug friends thought I might be a man. Perceptions can be wrong. Stay safe and good luck.
Silentg


----------



## geekette (Jul 10, 2020)

Pretty exciting!   I had a good feel that your house would sell quickly, but, my, aren't we busy bees, already finding your new home?!?  Nice work!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

silentg said:


> Hi Dave and Jeff, I read your whole story here. I am happy you are living in NV. Tug members are all very nice and supportive and we don’t judge each other for lifestyles. When you mentioned your husband Jeff, I didn’t know if you were gay or if you were a woman. I’m sorry if I came to the wrong conclusions. The only time we criticize Tuggers is if they pay to much for a Timeshare. I wish you many years of happy retirement . My husband retired last August and we had plans for travel this year, but put them on hold until later this year and 2021 and 2022.
> Please share photos of your new house, hoping your offer is accepted. Before I put my photo on here some Tug friends thought I might be a man. Perceptions can be wrong. Stay safe and good luck.
> Silentg



Thanks so much.  I really appreciate that Tuggers understand things at a more mature level than a lot of people. Now that the news is out there, it's easier to reply to posts without trying so hard. 

I'll share pictures of the new place, if and when it all happens. It'll be nice to be able to fully make it our own.

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jul 11, 2020)

This is all so inspiring.   It will be interesting to know number of days from I'll Retire Today to Here we are in our New Home....   some kind of life/land speed record, even with 'layover' ....

While I've been targeting spring for my move, I don't actually have to wait.  But, it's just me, and so much work, and it's Overgrowth Season.   Thought I'd give myself plenty of time...  

If my Karma proves out, it will be my new next door neighbor or one of his clan living here, providing a new wave of loving care.   I am not talking about it to neighbors yet, thought I should be to where I would bring someone through, but, for me, in such a massive Pitch and Pack Effort, things get worse before they get better.   It feels right to keep my peace for a while.  It would spin me if I spoke too soon and someone was tapping their foot, waiting for me to get my crap and go...  

He told me what he paid for his house.   I would not be asking that much, since this will be As Is and needs work, and I need it sold.   I will offer to help gut it, however, as I'm sure that would be his plan, and I could make use of discarded cabinets, windows and doors in my new life as a homesteader.   He likes finer things and this place is not that.   

I am tentatively planning 2 box truck trips, with Penske (thank you).  once for my good furnishings, soft goods, housewares, then come back for gutting, doing salvage and the rest of "dirty stuff" like from garage and yard.   My stuff will temporarily go into a storage container on site at camp.   

I agree that Planning is what made things look easy.   I know things weren't easy.  I am having phantom muscle pain on behalf of you and Jeff.   I'm sure life will be more relaxing when the last hop is complete.  Since you are on such a roll, I'm pretty sure that you will indeed get this house that is such a great fit for you two!   Sometimes, nice guys finish First!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 11, 2020)

Dave, I just wanted to say I really appreciate your posts on your move.  I’ve been working since last July to purge the home I’ve lived in for 25+ years and it’s been slow going. I work every weekend on a project and we are nearing the finish line.
I never realized how much stuff we had until we needed to figure out what will fit in a much smaller home. Thanks for giving me the inspiration and final push I need to get my home on the market


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Enjoy your Sunday. Prediction for Mesquite is 116°F. That is in the shade. A few years ago we found out that the official temperature is normally taken in the shade.




LOL!   See, everyone focuses on that, as if the thermometer was the only thing that matters.  I think they're missing the point.  After the temperature gets above a certain point, another few degrees doesn't really make much difference.   On days like that, people here are active in the morning and evenings, and spend the hottest part of the day out of the sun. My good friends in Phoenix have been doing that for years.

In a given year, I'd rather trade a couple of months of excess heat, then have the rest of the year be great, than the reverse:  Where we just left, we MIGHT have a few months of nice weather, then we'd have MONTHS of miserable, cold, wet, rainy, icy, snowy, soggy weather.  I prefer this area to that one.

Once things have settled down for us, we'll enjoy all those months of pleasant weather here, then we'll travel during the hottest months.  We'll come visit the Pacific Northwest or wherever during Summer, when the weather there is the best of the year, then we'll escape all those months of misery by coming back down here.  It's a fair trade.  Snowbirds have been doing that for decades. 

And in the meantime, central air conditioning is a great invention. 

Dave


----------



## wilma (Jul 11, 2020)

silentg said:


> Hi Dave and Jeff, I read your whole story here. I am happy you are living in NV. Tug members are all very nice and supportive and we don’t judge each other for lifestyles.
> Silentg



I don’t judge you either for your heterosexual “lifestyle”.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> LOL!   See, everyone focuses on that, as if the thermometer was the only thing that matters.  I think they're missing the point.  After the temperature gets above a certain point, another few degrees doesn't really make much difference.   On days like that, people here are active in the morning and evenings, and spend the hottest part of the day out of the sun. My good friends in Phoenix have been doing that for years.
> 
> In a given year, I'd rather trade a couple of months of excess heat, then have the rest of the year be great, than the reverse:  Where we just left, we MIGHT have a few months of nice weather, then we'd have MONTHS of miserable, cold, wet, rainy, icy, snowy, soggy weather.  I prefer this area to that one.
> 
> ...



And what temperature is “the rest of the year”?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

geekette said:


> This is all so inspiring.   It will be interesting to know number of days from I'll Retire Today to Here we are in our New Home....   some kind of life/land speed record, even with 'layover' ....
> 
> While I've been targeting spring for my move, I don't actually have to wait.  But, it's just me, and so much work, and it's Overgrowth Season.   Thought I'd give myself plenty of time...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind thoughts and words.  It has been a challenge, certainly, but I have absolutely no regrets.  As the bumps and bruises heal, and the credit card payment I just sent pays off the card I used for everything, it's easier to catch our breath here in the rental, as we wait for the two real estate deals to work their course.  I've organized things here to allow parking one of our cars in the garage as of today, (no mean feat - it was tough figuring out how to stack and store all those boxes!), and we're organizing things inside the house to suit living here for the next few months.  New furniture is being delivered, and we're settling into the rental quite well.  It's all starting to feel like that "layover" you mention is needed, and appreciated.  It's good.

Wishing you good luck and success on your move, too.  You've planned as hard as we did.  Now it's your turn. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

Glynda said:


> And what temperature is “the rest of the year”?



Pleasant.  Combined with the very low humidity, it's a nice range.  This is what Weather.com has to say:





And when it comes to rainfall:  Mesquite averages about 7 inches of rain a year.  My old town averages 47 inches.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2020)

HaHa, Our weather in Island Park next week will be about like your March averages. I'll be brave and leave the windshield scraper at home.   
Enjoy getting to know your new Costco this afternoon.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said: ^
*Quote - “LOL!  See, everyone focuses on that, as if the thermometer was the only thing that matters. I think they're missing the point. After the temperature gets above a certain point, another few degrees doesn't really make much difference.  On days like that, people here are active in the morning and evenings, and spend the hottest part of the day out of the sun. My good friends in Phoenix have been doing that for years.

In a given year, I'd rather trade a couple of months of excess heat, then have the rest of the year be great, than the reverse: Where we just left, we MIGHT have a few months of nice weather, then we'd have MONTHS of miserable, cold, wet, rainy, icy, snowy, soggy weather. I prefer this area to that one.

Once things have settled down for us, we'll enjoy all those months of pleasant weather here, then we'll travel during the hottest months. We'll come visit the Pacific Northwest or wherever during Summer, when the weather there is the best of the year, then we'll escape all those months of misery by coming back down here. It's a fair trade. Snowbirds have been doing that for decades. 

And in the meantime, central air conditioning is a great invention. “- Quote.*


I have the same issue here with snow and cold. People  telling us we are nuts to retire in New England. People always focus on that. What about the other 3 beautiful seasons we have? Spring, Summer and Fall are awesome here!

I just don’t get the aversion to snow- unless you have to trudge out to work in it- but still that’s not every day of the season! I do get that winters can seem so long.

I look at winter as an opportunity to regroup and plan while hunkering in.

Snow can be fun- even in the fresh air shoveling it! Then there is skiing, snowshoeing, dog sledding, snow mobiling, ATV riding, ice skating, ice fishing, ice hockey, ski planes landing on the lake, Cozying up by the fire with hot chocolate, cooking comfort foods like soups and baking bread. I could go on and on. Not to mention how lovely the holidays are up north.

Dress accordingly and you are ready to go!

The landscape is also beautiful. A little of everything- lush pines, mountains, farms, lakes, and even a coastline!

I really think people are called to live in certain areas and climates. Some like deserts and heat. Some like humid Southern coastal areas.  Some like colder northern mountain areas.

They are all beautiful and have their pros and cons. The most important thing is that one be happy in their chosen area.


----------



## silentg (Jul 11, 2020)

wilma said:


> I don’t judge you either for your heterosexual “lifestyle”.


Wilma if I offended you, I apologize.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

The news just keeps getting better:  The Seller accepted our offer to buy the house here that we wanted so much.  The right house, on the right lot, at the right price.  We are on our way! 

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The news just keeps getting better:  The Seller accepted our offer to buy the house here that we wanted so much.  The right house, on the right lot, at the right price.  We are on our way!
> 
> Dave



Great !!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The news just keeps getting better: The Seller accepted our offer to buy the house here that we wanted so much. The right house, on the right lot, at the right price. We are on our way!
> 
> Dave



Congratulations again, Dave! Man, what a week for you and Jeff, huh? It might be a good time for you to visit the casino!

I’m glad everything is working out for you guys.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Pleasant.  Combined with the very low humidity, it's a nice range.  This is what Weather.com has to say:
> 
> View attachment 23450
> 
> ...








We all have our comfort zones and I'm really happy your have found yours! We may not stay here for the rest of our lives due to tourism, overbuilding, and projected increased storms and flooding. But it's definitely not desert for us.  I was miserable in Phoenix and Scottsdale in the summer and I prefer lots of green.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The news just keeps getting better:  The Seller accepted our offer to buy the house here that we wanted so much.  The right house, on the right lot, at the right price.  We are on our way!
> 
> Dave



Congratulations again!  That's great!


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The news just keeps getting better:  The Seller accepted our offer to buy the house here that we wanted so much.  The right house, on the right lot, at the right price.  We are on our way!
> 
> Dave



Congratulations Dave!! One more move and it’s not too far away, in time or travel!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 11, 2020)

Better pinch yourself to be sure this is all real

Congrats!!

Everything's working out, what will you dream about now? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Better pinch yourself to be sure this is all real
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> ...



What will I dream of?  Getting a full night's sleep?  LOL! 

I have a trip to Hawaii to plan for next Spring. Eventually, my life will settle into some degree of normal. But the scenery will definitely be different.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Congratulations again, Dave! Man, what a week for you and Jeff, huh? It might be a good time for you to visit the casino!
> 
> I’m glad everything is working out for you guys.



Thanks!  I don't want to jinx anything, so I'm laying low.  Just received the fully-signed purchase contract, so we are officially Under Contract, as the real estate types say.  That's a very good thing. 

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The news just keeps getting better:  The Seller accepted our offer to buy the house here that we wanted so much.  The right house, on the right lot, at the right price.  We are on our way!
> 
> Dave



Very awesome! Woohoo! Everything falling perfectly into place! And so fast! Lol! I love it!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Very awesome! Woohoo! Everything falling perfectly into place! And so fast! Lol! I love it!



We've been eyeing this house since March, and we're really happy it was still available for sale, now that we could tour it in person.  Online viewing only does so much.

Dave


----------



## geoand (Jul 11, 2020)

It’s amazing how everything has just fallen into place. CONGRATS!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2020)

I've had a game plan for several years.  It contained things like: 1. Retire debt free.  2. Sell house.  3. Move to Nevada. 4. Buy House in Nevada.  And so forth.

So far, things have gone according to plan, albeit faster than any of us expected.  But as something could be checked off on the list, the next item could be addressed.  So even though all this has happened in the last month or so, it's been coming for a long time.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2020)

I LOVE it when a plan comes together! Great Job, Dave 'n' Jeff. It was a team effort even if just one of you is your face on TUG! You guys are equals in our eyes. You both ROCK!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I LOVE it when a plan comes together! Great Job, Dave 'n' Jeff. It was a team effort even if just one of you is your face on TUG! You guys are equals in our eyes. You both ROCK!



Thanks, Jim.  Your check is in the mail.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I have the same issue here with snow and cold. People  telling us we are nuts to retire in New England. People always focus on that. What about the other 3 beautiful seasons we have? Spring, Summer and Fall are awesome here!
> 
> I just don’t get the aversion to snow- unless you have to trudge out to work in it- but still that’s not every day of the season! I do get that winters can seem so long.



I have no issue with folks who enjoy snow - I'm happy for them.  I just happen to not be one of them.  I think I spent too many years living in Hawaii and Southern California - snow was never one of the things I liked.  Having lived in the Pacific Northwest and Alaska as a kid, I've kind of had my fill of snow and rain and ice and gray skies.  I've been back in the Pacific Northwest since 1989.  I don't hate the cold, but I don't enjoy it, or any of the associated weather that goes along with making snow. I hate being a prisoner for weeks or months at a time inside my house.  

I'll take sunny and dry, and enjoy being able to go outside any day of the year.  If it's too hot, I'll turn up the a/c.  

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Jul 12, 2020)

That's fantastic news! And now you can take your time doing the second purge, and getting the new, new house the way you want, and move everything out of the rental slowly, at your own pace. 

I couldn't take the constant rain and gray of the PNW. Any more than three days, and my internal solar-powered battery pretty much goes dead.  So, I too, understand the lure and appeal of the desert.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2020)

amycurl said:


> That's fantastic news! And now you can take your time doing the second purge, and getting the new, new house the way you want, and move everything out of the rental slowly, at your own pace.
> 
> I couldn't take the constant rain and gray of the PNW. Any more than three days, and my internal solar-powered battery pretty much goes dead.  So, I too, understand the lure and appeal of the desert.



Yes, on all counts.  The second purge will be good, now that we have a house to move into.  And your point is well taken - there are things about the new house we'll want to do before moving in.  Having the rental available to live in for the next several months is a perfect answer. We expect the purchase escrow to close in late August, and the rental home lease ends mid-December. Time enough to do the things we want, without rushing it.

It's a good house with great bones, but it needs our "touch" to make it ours.  Interior painting, certainly, new window treatments, replacing some vinyl flooring with a hardwood we especially like, replacing the light fixture over the dining room table with one we already own.  Things like that.  The rest will be in the move-in and set up of the various rooms.  Since the rental is only a few blocks from the new house, we can get the work done, then move in the (post-purged) stuff we really want to move in, on our schedule.  

I've already made noise to family members about doing Christmas at our new home, so we have a great goal to shoot for.  It feels right.  

Dave, happy.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 12, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I have no issue with folks who enjoy snow - I'm happy for them.  I just happen to not be one of them.  I think I spent too many years living in Hawaii and Southern California - snow was never one of the things I liked.  Having lived in the Pacific Northwest and Alaska as a kid, I've kind of had my fill of snow and rain and ice and gray skies.  I've been back in the Pacific Northwest since 1989.  I don't hate the cold, but I don't enjoy it, or any of the associated weather that goes along with making snow. I hate being a prisoner for weeks or months at a time inside my house.
> 
> I'll take sunny and dry, and enjoy being able to go outside any day of the year.  If it's too hot, I'll turn up the a/c.
> 
> Dave




I totally get it. Being in Nevada and Utah this past fall I definitely understand the appeal.

But you see, it's the same in reverse - at least where I live. If it's too cold or there is a major snowstorm-we stay inside and turn up the heat.  Also, at least here in New England, in winter we have more sunny days than cloudy days. It's just cold and- yeah- there could be snow on the ground. But we are not prisoners in our homes- we can go out- at least pre COVID- and do things. They are just different. Still can go to a movie or dinner or a play or shopping or an event, etc.- again- pre COVID.

I have never been to the Pacific Northwest and I have seen photos and it is beautiful- but I, too, know I could not live there due to the cloudiness and constant rain. That would bother me more than snow and cold. Depressing.

Sun makes us all happy! Again- so glad you found your dream retirement home! It's going to be great!


----------



## silentg (Jul 12, 2020)

Happy for you Dave and Jeff, don’t unpack too much. When will you close?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2020)

silentg said:


> Happy for you Dave and Jeff, don’t unpack too much. When will you close?



Expected to close late in August, but we'll do some work before moving in. (See my post #219 above)

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow, today is a calm day, the first in weeks. There is nothing for me to do.  I'm not sure what to do with myself.  

The sale of my Washington house is at a point where we're waiting on paperwork to process. The Buyers have signed off on the home inspection, and their financing is in place.  We just have to wait for the escrow to move forward.

And the purchase of our home in Mesquite has moved a step closer.  Escrow was opened yesterday, the home inspection has been ordered, and we're waiting for the results. That won't happen till this coming weekend, or perhaps even the first of next week.

It's time to just wait. Wow, what a strange feeling!  After the whirlwind of activity the last few months, where every day was too short to get everything done, I'm not sure I know how to do nothing.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Wow, today is a calm day, the first in weeks. There is nothing for me to do.  I'm not sure what to do with myself.
> 
> The sale of my Washington house is at a point where we're waiting on paperwork to process. The Buyers have signed off on the home inspection, and their financing is in place.  We just have to wait for the escrow to move forward.
> 
> ...


Go exploring. Climb in the nice air conditioned car and get out. Check out the Overton Arm of Lake Mead. Wander the Virgin River. Is there a visitor's center there or in St. George? Check out beautiful, scenic Cliven Bundy's ranch wherever that might be. Drop in to Robert Leroy Parker's cabin in Pangiutch.  

I hear they play a game called Twenty One or Craps somewhere nearby. I think they offer (expensive) lessons. 

Or just hang out and make iced tea.

Welcome to retirement.  

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Welcome to retirement.
> 
> Jim




Exactly! 

Dave


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 14, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I hear they play a game called Twenty One or Craps somewhere nearby. I think they offer (expensive) lessons.



Last time I was in Mesquite there was a casino right off the Interstate on the East side of town where a lot of truckers stop.  Back then you could play for $1 per hand.  I don't know what it is now but I'll bet it isn't much compared to the CasaBlanca or the casino across the street from the CasaBlanca...

George


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> Last time I was in Mesquite there was a casino right off the Interstate on the East side of town where a lot of truckers stop.  Back then you could play for $1 per hand.  I don't know what it is now but I'll bet it isn't much compared to the CasaBlanca or the casino across the street from the CasaBlanca...
> 
> George



There are (I think) three casinos here.  Haven't been to any of them yet.  With social distancing and mask-wearing required and all, I may wait a bit before venturing in.  But I know there is fun waiting at my doorstep.  

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Jul 14, 2020)

When seeing historic Charleston addresses, you often see an address with a half.  Like 35 1/2. That is usually a kitchen house or a carriage house, that was turned into a residence.


DaveNV said:


> Wow, today is a calm day, the first in weeks. There is nothing for me to do.  I'm not sure what to do with myself.
> 
> The sale of my Washington house is at a point where we're waiting on paperwork to process. The Buyers have signed off on the home inspection, and their financing is in place.  We just have to wait for the escrow to move forward.
> 
> ...



So finally, welcome to retirement!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 14, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Go exploring. Climb in the nice air conditioned car and get out. Check out the Overton Arm of Lake Mead. Wander the Virgin River. Is there a visitor's center there or in St. George? Check out beautiful, scenic Cliven Bundy's ranch wherever that might be. Drop in to Robert Leroy Parker's cabin in Pangiutch.
> 
> I hear they play a game called Twenty One or Craps somewhere nearby. I think they offer (expensive) lessons.
> 
> ...



I should have read ahead!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:  

Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!

That's when the fun REALLY starts:  New hardwood flooring throughout the new house, along with complete interior painting.  New kitchen appliances. New light fixtures. New window coverings.  New furniture, to add on to what we currently own. Discussion with a contractor about adding solar power to the home.  And then the biggie - getting bids on adding a swimming pool to the back yard.  So much to do and think about - we're really excited!!

Oh yeah, we also need to move in at some point, too...  Yikes!! 

Stay tuned...

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...


Raising a glass for you, my friend! You've worked for it and earned it! Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...



Yep, this is the part where you have to enjoy the journey because you never know what can happen. It will all be fine and you can enjoy the place you worked hard for all your life. Congratulations!!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow! Your to do list  sound awesome. In about two weeks, you will be saying, when will that swimming pool be completed, with a glass of wine in your hands.. LOL.
Enjoy, every moment of your new life and journey.


----------



## Panina (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...


Cheers, almost in and the fun begins.


----------



## Brett (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...



lots of upgrades 

I don't need a backyard pool - it's been raining all day every day this entire past week


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...



Awesome,  Congratulations on the sale of your Washington home and the purchase of your new home.  Everything is moving along nicely.  

All the renovations sound like the work we did (help) with my daughter's new home in DE.  We put in a brand new kitchen, all new appliances of course, hardwood floors in 5 rooms, all new furniture, putting in high hat lights in the bedrooms, livings room and family room  (not sure what they are called), half a new roof, etc. etc. (she got married/started with nothing).  Put up fence (dog).  New vanities, toilets and tile in two bathrooms.  They are nowhere near done - a little more than 50% done.  Still have one full bathroom & laundry room to do.  Two floors (loft & 1 other bedroom) to put hardwood floor.

It's a lot of work.  Have fun doing it.  My recommendation is to do as much as needs to be done before moving in.  I find once one moves in, everything drags and gets pushed back.  I hate the mess with the projects too.  You are both retired so it will be a lot easier.  Some pictures down the road when all is done  - thank you.


----------



## JanT (Aug 15, 2020)

So happy for you and your hubby, Dave!!  Sounds like you are going to make your new home into a truly "new" home!  You'll be making it yours instead of the previous owners and it will be so much fun watching it all come together.  I'll be interested to hear your thoughts about the cost to add solar power to your home.  Honestly, we checked that out when we lived in Henderson and it seemed to be a lot of money for the return.  I can't remember for certain but it seemed like the savings would take a really long time to add up enough to justify the cost.  But, that was then so not sure about now.  You will be so happy to have a pool in your back yard.  There is just nothing like being able to step out into that desert heat and slip into the coolness of a pool.  You are going to love it!!!  Can't wait to see pictures as things progress!



DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm so happy for you Dave, we are so close to putting our house up for sale, the new carpeting goes in on August 24th and this weekend I have a bunch of folks helping me lug stuff to the garage for throwaway


----------



## Eric B (Aug 15, 2020)

We put in a leased solar system that covers all our power needs plus; overall costs for power for us are about the same or maybe a bit lower than before and we’re in Maryland.  I’m a big fan of generating my own power especially when I read about rolling blackouts in a heat wave out west.


----------



## presley (Aug 15, 2020)

Yay! I'm so happy for you!  I look forward to seeing pictures of the completed projects.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2020)

Brett said:


> lots of upgrades
> 
> I don't need a backyard pool - it's been raining all day every day this entire past week


LOL, Brett, it is raining right now in Suffolk.
I need some sunshine today, to mow my lawn LOL. ,


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...


Congrats, Dave! Sounds like things are moving along well. You and Jeff have quite a to-do list going there! Good luck on closing early.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks, everyone.  It continues to be an exciting time.  What's different this time around is that we aren't rushed to get out of this rental, or into the home we've purchased.  The Owners of the rental house we're in are great folks from Montana, who own another home in this development they're also remodeling. They're spending deep-pocket money on the fixes to their place, but when it's done, it'll be spectacular.  We have the luxury of time, because we can stay in the rental as long as we need.  It's located just a few blocks from the house we bought, so we can get between the two houses in only a few minutes.  A great thing, after the way we moved to Nevada from Washington.  The Owners have even said if it runs past the end of our six-month lease, they'll let us rent month-to-month, or they'll sign another six month lease, if need be.  They'll also let us out of the lease, if we want to move sooner than the term.  (That's the more likely scenario.  Lease runs till mid-December, but we expect to be moving sometime in October.)

The upgrades we're doing to the place we bought are things that just NEED to be done, especially since the previous owners have been there 12 years (since the house was new.)  Their decorating style is just waaaaay not our style.  When they moved out, they took only some of the things they had put in, but not some odd decorating choices, which includes most of the window coverings.  My hope is these were original to the house, sold to them in a decorator's package or some such, and not something they recently added.  They're large, swooping, droopy drapery things, hanging from the top of the windows, but then the actual windows have what amounts to cheap mini blinds on them.  Colors are outrageous, nothing seems to match (each window seems to have a different type of blind or drapery thing.)  The two sets of sliding glass doors have ubiquitous vinyl vertical blinds, probably something I dislike more than anything.  I have to say, it all makes my interior decorator Spidey senses cringe, and it all HAS to go.  LOL!  We plan to go with high-end plantation shutters. Sun and light control is important here, and that is a very popular option in homes here.

The flooring they put in recently is vinyl plank "wood look" flooring, but it doesn't quite match the colors of the large-scale ceramic tile flooring in the kitchen and bathrooms.  You know how it is, when you're deciding on colors, you put two pieces of something (paint samples, or tile, or tile and flooring), side by side, and it doesn't quite match?  And you think maybe it's the lighting there in the store, and hope it'll be fine at the house?  Well, no.  Not in this case.  They had this vinyl flooring put in when they moved out, and it's just enough NOT a match, it's unsettling.  The house has an open concept, and the flooring that's adjacent doesn't match the kitchen cabinetry.  It's just wrong. My guess is they got the flooring on sale somewhere, and didn't sample it at the house ahead of time.  Maybe it was installed after they moved out.  Not sure.  But regardless of cause, we've decided that we're replacing all the vinyl and a few areas with carpeting with the same hardwood we used in our Washington home.  It's a dimensionally-stable engineered hickory flooring, that looks amazing, and wears like iron.  We lived on it for three years in our Washington home, with two dogs, a cat, and three clumsy adults.  It was as nice the day we moved out as the day we moved in.  We'll keep the tile in the wet areas, because it does match the cabinetry, and is a better match to this hardwood.  When we're done, with the long sight-lines from room to room in the house, it's going to be really nice.  Some new wall paint and light fixtures, to coordinate everything together, and it will all end up a relaxing place to enjoy our time, and entertain our guests.  Yes, we'll share pictures. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

Solar here is something that seems very hit or miss.  No lack of sun, certainly, and rooftops have good angle exposure to the sky.  So why isn't there more of it around?  I see it on some houses, but not nearly as much as I'd think there would be.

The answer seems to be tied to the cost of electricity.  Rates here are pretty low, all things considered, and the high price of adding solar just doesn't seem to make a lot of financial sense. That's why we're going to explore costs of having it installed.  A close friend in Phoenix put it on his house a couple of years ago, and he's all-in about it. His monthly electric bill is only about $25, after the credit he gets for the power he sells back to the power company.  He says the break-even point for most solar installations is about 12 years.  Am I going to be living in Nevada in 12 years?  Maybe, maybe not.  If I sold and moved away before then, could I recoup my costs for the installation?  Maybe.  That is a conversation to have with the solar installers, when they come to the house to give an estimate on things.  We'll see.

It may not be worth the expense, which is kind of sad.  After all those years of living in an area where solar wasn't a viable option, to finally move to an area where it definitely IS an option, but find it's not financially feasible, kind of deflates the bubble a bit.  So we'll see what I can learn.

The pool is another story - regardless of cost, that is something I see as a necessary thing, to more fully enjoy life here.  Stay tuned.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...


Do I get to design the guest room?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 15, 2020)

Congrats! It’s so exciting! Enjoy!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Do I get to design the guest room?



Sure, as long as you go with a mildly tropical, classic old-school Hawaiian theme.  LOl! 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Sure, as long as you go with a mildly tropical, classic old-school Hawaiian theme.  LOl!
> 
> Dave


You know me!  We have a mix of southwestern and Hawaiian in our house.  Just couldn't get rid of most of the Hawaiian art we had when we moved.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> You know me!  We have a mix of southwestern and Hawaiian in our house.  Just couldn't get rid of most of the Hawaiian art we had when we moved.



I knew that.  And we have a similar scenario here - where to land the Hawaiian art and style pieces we've acquired, where it fits the room?  The plan is to tie it all together in a Southwest-transitional style, and it should look great.  We'll see. 

Dave


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 15, 2020)

Hawaiians love Las Vegas/Southern Nevada. I read somewhere that it a top vacation spot. So your Hawaiian art should fit right in.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hawaiians love Las Vegas/Southern Nevada. I read somewhere that it a top vacation spot. So your Hawaiian art should fit right in.



Las Vegas is considered the 9th Hawaiian Island. 

We have some wooden pieces, some artwork, great framed photographs, a Hawaiian quilt, and other miscellaneous items that need a place to be.  We brought home some Koa boards from Kauai several years ago, and had this clock made:





It all needs a place to be in our new home. 

Dave


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...



I want to follow along with you as you build your pool. As you know, I am back to the beginning with my pool remodel. I am thinking I might replace the coping too.  I need to find a pool contractor who can handle more parts than the last one.


----------



## lynne (Aug 15, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hawaiians love Las Vegas/Southern Nevada. I read somewhere that it a top vacation spot. So your Hawaiian art should fit right in.











						How Las Vegas Became Hawaii's 9th Island
					

Hawaiians started moving to Las Vegas in the 1970s, and the community there continues to grow.




					www.civilbeat.org


----------



## geoand (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Just when you thought things were over with, our adventures continue:
> 
> Today the escrow closed on the sale of our Washington house.  Yay!!  Seems like it's taken forever, but it's only been 37 days.  Feels longer.  Time drags when you're in a hurry.   It feels awesome to have things moving ahead, and the next step will be the biggest yet:  We close escrow on the home we purchased here in ten days.  Might even be sooner, if I can get the title company to step up.  All the submitted paperwork is in, everything is approved and signed off, and we're just counting down the calendar now.  So I hope they'll let us close earlier than ten more days. Cross your fingers!
> 
> ...


Looks like everything is going great. When will we be able to make reservations?  Will there be a daily option or will it be weekly only?  There are a lot of timeshare owners eagerly awaiting for this prime property


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hawaiians love Las Vegas/Southern Nevada. I read somewhere that it a top vacation spot. So your Hawaiian art should fit right in.


I thought Las Vegas was called the 9th island.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

geoand said:


> Looks like everything is going great. When will we be able to make reservations?  Will there be a daily option or will it be weekly only?  There are a lot of timeshare owners eagerly awaiting for this prime property



Let's wait till after the big California earthquake happens, so my Nevada house becomes oceanfront, ok?  No sense giving guests less than they'd expect. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I want to follow along with you as you build your pool. As you know, I am back to the beginning with my pool remodel. I am thinking I might replace the coping too.  I need to find a pool contractor who can handle more parts than the last one.



I don't envy you, trying to retrofit things to suit your style.  We're going in from scratch, so everything we pick will be right the first time. I hope... 

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 15, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Let's wait till after the big California earthquake happens, so my Nevada house becomes oceanfront, ok?


Those of us in San Diego: Hey, _wait_ a minute!

Then again, maybe that could make _us_ the 9th Hawaiian island!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2020)

When it rains, it pours.  And sometimes that's a good thing.  A very good thing.

I mentioned in a previous post we'd be closing escrow on the purchase of our Mesquite home next week sometime, but that it might be sooner.  A few days ago all the paperwork had been submitted, and everything had been approved.  I was able to push for an earlier closing.  Things fell into place, the stars aligned, and we closed escrow just a few minutes ago.  Things are now recorded, and we now officially own our house in Mesquite!!  Yippee skippy!

Now we can get to work bringing things up to date, and changing out some things that need to be improved.  We can get to work toward making this house into our home.  We sincerely appreciate the previous owners' efforts to keep things as original as they could, and the home is certainly "all original." The house has great bones, and it will be a great project to get it updated.

My hands are itching to get started. I have a very long list. Flooring and interior painting come first. Meeting with the painter this weekend to discuss the project, and then seeing the flooring contractor Monday morning. 

But before either of those things happen, we're going to go to the house, take detailed measurements, photos, and video of each room, wall, window, light fixture, outlet, and overall space, so we'll know exactly where we're starting from. 

So it begins.  

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Aug 20, 2020)

Great news, Dave. So happy & excited for you and can't wait to see all the improvements you'll be making.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Great news, Dave. So happy & excited for you and can't wait to see all the improvements you'll be making.



Thanks!  It feels great to finally be able to get started.  I've been sitting on my hands far too long.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2020)

DaveNV, I thought you were retired.  Sounds like you have a very long To Do List for the next six (6) months. Enjoy. LOL.

Everything you want or desire, do it now on the first try.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 20, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks!  It feels great to finally be able to get started.  I've been sitting on my hands far too long.  LOL!
> 
> Dave


Oh I'm sure you've been looking, planning, comparing. But now the fun can really start.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> DaveNV, I thought you were retired.  Sounds like you have a very long To Do List for the next six (6) months. Enjoy. LOL.



I'm definitely retired from working, but not retired from life.  This sort of thing is what makes it all worthwhile. Eyes on the prize. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Oh I'm sure you've been looking, planning, comparing. But now the fun can really start.



Oh yeah!  We've been burning up the keyboard with all the shopping and ordering stuff from Overstock, Wayfair, Amazon, eBay, and some independent retailers.  Fun times!  We had to stop doing it for now, because we're running out of room in this rental house.  Now that we have door keys, the garage at the new house may end up as a temporary storage unit. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2020)

Great News, @DaveNV!  You guys will be busy little beavers for the next few weeks.  So when the rush is over, your dream house all set up, are you starting to get any vacation travel plans or are you just waiting to be the wonderful host we know you are at the New CASA DAVE 'N' JEFF! We have dibs in early December.

Jim


----------



## Panina (Aug 20, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> When it rains, it pours.  And sometimes that's a good thing.  A very good thing.
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post we'd be closing escrow on the purchase of our Mesquite home next week sometime, but that it might be sooner.  A few days ago all the paperwork had been submitted, and everything had been approved.  I was able to push for an earlier closing.  Things fell into place, the stars aligned, and we closed escrow just a few minutes ago.  Things are now recorded, and we now officially own our house in Mesquite!!  Yippee skippy!
> 
> ...


Great news,  congratulation.  Looking forward to seeing your updates.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Oh yeah!  We've been burning up the keyboard with all the shopping and ordering stuff from Overstock, Wayfair, Amazon, eBay, and some independent retailers.  Fun times!  We had to stop doing it for now, because we're running out of room in this rental house.  Now that we have door keys, the garage at the new house may end up as a temporary storage unit.
> 
> Dave


Now where are you going to park that brand new auto.
Please enjoy every second of shopping online.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Great News, @DaveNV!  You guys will be busy little beavers for the next few weeks.  So when the rush is over, your dream house all set up, are you starting to get any vacation travel plans or are you just waiting to be the wonderful host we know you are at the New CASA DAVE 'N' JEFF! We have dibs in early December.
> 
> Jim



We are ready to be busy, and welcome the opportunity to make the most of this great house we bought.  We both worked very hard for a long time to get to this point, where we can kick back and fully enjoy the pleasures of retirement.  We're ready.

Vacation plans haven't been totally ignored.  I've managed to put together a three week trip to Hawaii next Spring, presuming things will have returned to some sense of normal by then.  If not, we'll stay home.

As for early December - Well, gee, I don't know...  There might be a list.  I'll put you in line. And I'll get you the number of the Holiday Inn down the block.   LOL!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> As for early December - Well, gee, I don't know...  There might be a list.  I'll put you in line. And I'll get you the number of the Holiday Inn down the block.   LOL!


Not to worry. We have digs in St. George.  We'll pencil you in.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 20, 2020)

You did it!  Fantastic!


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 20, 2020)

Great news! Congratulations to both of you! I can’t wait to see your before and after pics. Good luck and don’t work too hard.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2020)

Glynda said:


> You did it!  Fantastic!



We did!  Hard to think this all started on May 27th.  That was the day my Mesquite real estate agent gave me a referral to the Owners of this rental house.  Since that date, we rented the house in Mesquite, packed up and moved out of the house in Washington, moved into the rental house in Mesquite, listed and sold the Washington house, bought a house in Mesquite, transferred vehicles, got Nevada driver's licenses, registered to vote, closed escrow on the Washington home, and then today, closed escrow on the purchase of the house in Mesquite.  Holy cow!  That's a lot to achieve in 85 days!  I'm exhausted, but happy.  LOL! 

Now, the next 85 days will be very telling.  We have a bunch of work to do in the new house, then move in, clean and surrender the rental house, and oh yeah - put in a pool at the new house.  Yikes!!  Going to be a busy Fall! 

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 20, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> When it rains, it pours. And sometimes that's a good thing. A very good thing.
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post we'd be closing escrow on the purchase of our Mesquite home next week sometime, but that it might be sooner. A few days ago all the paperwork had been submitted, and everything had been approved. I was able to push for an earlier closing. Things fell into place, the stars aligned, and we closed escrow just a few minutes ago. Things are now recorded, and we now officially own our house in Mesquite!! Yippee skippy!
> 
> ...


Design time...I'm jealous. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Design time...I'm jealous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



We aren't planning to remove any walls, so not THAT level of design.    It's mostly painting and new flooring, and deciding if we're going to leave the kitchen as-is.  We know we want new appliances, but in checking things closely this afternoon, the existing appliances are pretty worn out. So they'll go sooner, rather than later.  The kitchen cabinets need some help, but we're not sure whether to just reface, or maybe replace them. We want to address the window treatments, and change out some ceiling light fixtures.  

No rush, because everything can be lived with as it is.  We just want to improve things.  But we need to start somewhere. 

Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 20, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hawaiians love Las Vegas/Southern Nevada. I read somewhere that it a top vacation spot. So your Hawaiian art should fit right in.


We bought a beautiful work of art in Maui at the Saturday Flea Market that I hope to hang in our new place.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 21, 2020)

I had my pool replastered a few years ago and the contractor advised me to add a silicon product to the plaster mix.  I think that it was called Silicone Shield.  I had a pool in a previous house and in the house I'm in now.  After the replaster, I seem to use a lot less chlorine, the pool stays cleaner and the pH doesn't continually drift up like the previous (regular - - no Silicone Shield).  I think that the added cost was perhaps $200.  In the advertising literature it said that it would make my plaster last longer, use less chemicals, avoid hairline cracks, etc.  All of this seems to hold true.  But, I'd advise people having a new pool built to do their own internet research to see if this is the best product or perhaps there is something better out there.  

On one of the pools I had them put in a dark gray colorant.  It was mottled and while the pool builder said that it looked like marble, I didn't like the blotchy nature.  Over time, it got lighter and a bit bleached out.  I thought that it would make the pool water warmer but if it raised the temperature at all, it was minuscule.  So, I would never put in another dark bottom pool.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I had my pool replastered a few years ago and the contractor advised me to add a silicon product to the plaster mix.  I think that it was called Silicone Shield.  I had a pool in a previous house and in the house I'm in now.  After the replaster, I seem to use a lot less chlorine, the pool stays cleaner and the pH doesn't continually drift up like the previous (regular - - no Silicone Shield).  I think that the added cost was perhaps $200.  In the advertising literature it said that it would make my plaster last longer, use less chemicals, avoid hairline cracks, etc.  All of this seems to hold true.  But, I'd advise people having a new pool built to do their own internet research to see if this is the best product or perhaps there is something better out there.
> 
> On one of the pools I had them put in a dark gray colorant.  It was mottled and while the pool builder said that it looked like marble, I didn't like the blotchy nature.  Over time, it got lighter and a bit bleached out.  I thought that it would make the pool water warmer but if it raised the temperature at all, it was minuscule.  So, I would never put in another dark bottom pool.



The pool we're putting will be a fiberglass pool. Gunite and its variations tend to deteriorate over time here, so I'm told. Fiberglass tends to hold up better in this climate.  We'll see. 

Dave


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 21, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> When it rains, it pours.  And sometimes that's a good thing.  A very good thing.
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post we'd be closing escrow on the purchase of our Mesquite home next week sometime, but that it might be sooner.  A few days ago all the paperwork had been submitted, and everything had been approved.  I was able to push for an earlier closing.  Things fell into place, the stars aligned, and we closed escrow just a few minutes ago.  Things are now recorded, and we now officially own our house in Mesquite!!  Yippee skippy!
> 
> ...



So exciting!!!! Congratulations!! Let the work begin  - Enjoy and may all your projects be smooth!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey Dave . . . not sure how I initially missed this post, but I'm glad I found it today!

Congrats to you and Jeff on your move to NV. I cannot imagine how I would have reacted to the UHaul nightmare. They may have taken me out in handcuffs or a straight jacket. LOL


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> So exciting!!!! Congratulations!! Let the work begin  - Enjoy and may all your projects be smooth!



Thanks, Anna.  I hope so too!  So far, things have gone pretty well.  The few speed bumps we encountered were relatively easy to overcome, and things continued their progress forward. I'm a planner, but pretty flexible.  So rather than focus on what went wong, I'm more concerned about how to make it right.  Alternate options are usually available.  Sometimes.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

Timeshare Von said:


> Hey Dave . . . not sure how I initially missed this post, but I'm glad I found it today!
> 
> Congrats to you and Jeff on your move to NV. I cannot imagine how I would have reacted to the UHaul nightmare. They may have taken me out in handcuffs or a straight jacket. LOL



Hi Von.  Thanks very much!  It's been a whirlwind, for sure.  But things have calmed down considerably, and now it's all about managing local workers doing local work in a local setting.  Those workers I've met in Mesquite so far have been excellent, and I think things will be simpler to manage, going forward. I'm using referrals from people here, so I don't waste time with people who aren't up to the task.

The U-Haul truck rental thing still rankles in me, when I stop to remember how it felt.  It was unquestionably the biggest speed bump we ran through in this whole process. I will say, my lifetime growing up as a military dependent, and then my own Navy career, has provided me with a very colorful vocabulary.  The term "Cuss like a sailor" definitely applies.  It's almost like speaking another language.  Every so often, those words and phrases come roaring up from somewhere in my emotional depths, and their use surprises even me.  It doesn't happen often, and I try not to use expletives in my daily speech.  But every now and then...   

That was one of those times.  I posted that I had to calm down before I started making other phone calls trying to find a truck- what I didn't say was that I'd spent a number of minutes saying some pretty "expressive" things.  Rather loudly. To nobody in particular.  Sometimes you just need to let it out, ya know?  

If you've read through the rest of this very long thread, you'll see that we're landed, we're getting settled, and life is continuing to move forward along a very nice path.  We're both really happy to be here, and we know, going forward, that this was the right choice to make.  It's all good.

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 21, 2020)

Most excellent . . . and yes I did read your entire post . . . but not all 12 pages of responses. 

And hey, it looks like your response to me was your 14,000th!  WOW . . . and congrats.


----------



## geoand (Aug 21, 2020)

Your excitement is contagious. Can’t wait to see the before & after pics.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

Timeshare Von said:


> Most excellent . . . and yes I did read your entire post . . . but not all 12 pages of responses.
> 
> And hey, it looks like your response to me was your 14,000th!  WOW . . . and congrats.




Holy crap!  14000?  I already knew I talked too much.  But apparently I also type too much.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

geoand said:


> Your excitement is contagious. Can’t wait to see the before & after pics.



Thanks!  I'll be posting things, as I can. The house as it is isn't in bad shape, so the changes are more cosmetic than anything else.  I hope pictures of the changes will do it justice.  At the end of the day it's mainly about making it into our home.  Stay tuned!  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Holy crap!  14000?  I already knew I talked too much.  But apparently I also type too much.  LOL!


It just sorta sneaks up on you. It's not intentional. (he says as he creeps up on 23,000)    But no question, people like you better than any other TUGger. How do you pad those numbers?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 21, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The pool we're putting will be a fiberglass pool. Gunite and its variations tend to deteriorate over time here, so I'm told. Fiberglass tends to hold up better in this climate.  We'll see.
> 
> Dave


Oh wow, sounds so awesome


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 21, 2020)

Fantastic! Exciting!  Enjoy it all! This is better than a vacation!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> It just sorta sneaks up on you. It's not intentional. (he says as he creeps up on 23,000)    But no question, people like you better than any other TUGger. How do you pad those numbers?



If they only knew me in real life...  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Fantastic! Exciting!  Enjoy it all! This is better than a vacation!



Probably cheaper, too.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> If they only knew me in real life...  LOL!
> 
> Dave


Your secret is safe with me!  I won't tell hardly anybody.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Your secret is safe with me!  I won't tell hardly anybody.



Good thing, Jim!  Just don't tell that @Passepartout guy.  He'll talk to ANYBODY!

Oh, wait...  

Dave


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 22, 2020)

Yay! You go Dave (and Jeff too!) and turn that new house into the home of your dreams.  Personally, from what I've seen and experienced, if you are planning to change your kitchen appliances anyway, and the cabinets need to be refaced, NOW is the time to evaluate your kitchen layout for potential changes.  A full gut and redo might not be that much more costly and could bring you far more bang for your buck IF the current design is lacking for your best living space.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2020)

PrairieGirl said:


> Yay! You go Dave (and Jeff too!) and turn that new house into the home of your dreams.  Personally, from what I've seen and experienced, if you are planning to change your kitchen appliances anyway, and the cabinets need to be refaced, NOW is the time to evaluate your kitchen layout for potential changes.  A full gut and redo might not be that much more costly and could bring you far more bang for your buck IF the current design is lacking for your best living space.



Thanks very much. I agree, if we were going to take the kitchen apart, now is the time to consider redoing things. I don't think it'll be necessary.  The kitchen is in overall better condition that we initially thought.   

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2020)

I think it's time to retire this thread, and start a new one.  I think everyone will agree 12 pages is a lot to wade through for anyone trying to keep up.  Our journey of moving to Nevada is pretty much completed.  Now it's time to learn how to live here.  Since we've closed escrow on the purchase of our home here, and we're beginning the process of making that place our own, it's time to switch directions, and move this topic to a new thread.

Thanks, everyone, for your support and encouragement during this crazy time in our lives.  It's been quite an incredible journey.  And in case you're wondering:  No, I would not go back.  I also would not want to go through it again. 

Thanks for taking the trip with us. 

Dave


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 22, 2020)

With Dave's permission this thread is being locked. Follow his adventure:  DaveNV: Making a Home in the Desert


----------

